# مجموعة من الكتب والابحاث المتخصصة و حلول لمسائل عملية او واقعية



## امين الزريقي (13 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم

هذه مجموعة من الكتب والابحاث في مواضيع من الهندسة الانشائية او المدنية عموما وفي المجمل فان اكثرها ليس اكاديميا تماما بل تغلب عليها الصبغة العملية او التنفيذية :



التحليل الحراري للمباني الطويلة ( long buildings مقابل tall buildings التي تطلق على المباني المرتفعة)

https://docdownloader.com/waiting/t...gs-pdf-free?queue_id=5c88b429a0698836628b4589

كتاب مرجعي في تصميم الابنية الخرسانية وهو نتاج معارف جمعت من عدة مصادر وتعكس خبرات تصميمية تتعلق بالابنية الخرسانية مفيد لاولئك الذين يبحثون عن مسائل عملية قد لا تكون متوفرة في امهات الكتب ذات الطابع الاكاديمي والكتاب يعتمد على الكود الاوروبي.

https://docdownloader.com/waiting/c...me-pdf-free?queue_id=59ab0f76dc0d601466568ee0

سيتم اضافة مجموعة اخرى من الكتب المشابهة.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (13 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.
عاشت ايدك استاذنا @*امين الزريقي*
نزلت ملف التحليل الحراري لم ينفتح (علما ان حجمه صغير جدا حوالي 167 كيلوبايت)...ربما السبب بنسخة الادوبي خاصتي او ان الملف معطوب.
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## haysam1717 (13 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم 
انا كمان مفتحش معايا الملفين لو تسمح م امين ترسلهم مره اخري لان العنوانين مشوقه جدا


----------



## امين الزريقي (13 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم 

تحياتي للزميلين الكريمين ولسائر الزملاء

الملف الاول تم رفعه كملف مرفق وهذه افضل طريقة لبقاء الملف وارجو ان يكون مفيدا.

الملف الثاني المرفق من تأليف بيجان عالمي وهو صاحب برنامج Adapt الشهير ويبحث في ترخيم الاسقف المشدودة لاحقا.

الملف الاخير له علاقة بالاول حيث يبحث في لفواصل الابنية بالتفصيل وله علاقة بالملف الاول الذي يحاول ان يتخلص من تلك الفواصل المزعجة احيانا.

وهذا رابط آخر للكتاب الثاني في المشاركة السابقة.

https://b-ok.cc/book/2698138/5df97b


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (13 مارس 2019)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تحياتي للزميلين الكريمين ولسائر الزملاء
> 
> ...



تحية كبيرة لكم استاذنا الكريم, واشكرك على المتابعة وعلى الملفات المفيدة, وهذا ما تعودنا عليه من جنابكم الكريم.
صراحة قمت بتحميل ودراسة الملف الاول, ظنا مني انه يدخل في صلب الموضوع الذي ناقشناه في هذا المنشور, ولكني وجدت انه ورقة اكاديمية, مبنية على نتائج تحليل نماذج مختلفة الاطوال بأتباع الاسلوب التقليدي, واظن ان من قام بهذا العمل ربما يكون طالب ماجستير, لانه ذهب لاثبات وجود الالتزام بالحدود القصوى التي ذكرت في الكود الهندي, وهي ان لا يتجاوز طول البناية 45م, والا فيجب تقطيعها بفواصل الى اكثر من جزء.
اعتراضي في المشاركة السابقة كان على (طريقة وتوقيت اضافة الحمل الحراري) + (من الاكثر تأثيرا التمدد ام الانكماش).
صاحب البحث, افترض بناية منجزة الهيكل فقط (بدون جدران او واجهات), واضاف الحمل الحراري على كل (البلاطات) في البناية (+10 درجة فقط من دون اخذ -10درجة), ثم بدأ يقارن بين نتائج النماذج (الموديل الانشائي) لنفس البناية لكن بأطوال (80م-160م-240م)...وهذا قياس اعرج, فمن الطبيعي ان تكون البناية الاطول صاحبة الاجهادات الاكبر, وما زاد الطين بلة (كما تقول العرب) انه اضاف جميع الاحمال دفعة واحدة (بما فيها حمل الزلازل) حتى زملائنا مصممين الكهرباء والصحيات, عندهم شيء اسمه معامل التباين Diversity Factor بمعنى لا يمكن ان تُفتح كل حنفيات الماء في الشقة الواحدة وان يحدث كل ذلك في كل الشقق بنفس الوقت!...لو كان هذا طالب عندي لرسب بدرجة مريعة, فتفكيره ينحصر بأثبات صحة محددات الكود الهندي في هذا الشأن.
بالعموم, ارفق ملفين احدهما اسميته (Case Study) وهو عن بناية حقيقية تم تنفيذها في ولاية اوتاوا الامريكية, وتشرح امكانية تقليل زمن صب Pour Strip الى اقل من 28 يوم (الدراسة مستندة على قراءات حقيقية) اخذت اثناء تنفيذ المشروع...ارجو الاطلاع عليها او على الاستنتاجات وهي عصارة العمل الهندسي الحقلي مع اقتراح طرق Numerical لاثبات امكانية تقليل زمن صب الفراغات في الكونكريت.
ما يهمني من الموضوع (بالعادة لا اشارك في هذه الحوارات-التي فيها خلاف, والبعض يأخذ ما في الكتب كحقيقة ملزمة) ان الاستناد على نتائج البرامج الهندسية (حتى مع صحة فرضيات التحليل-ليس كالهندي) سوف يعطي نتائج مبالغ فيها كثيرا, وتخالف الواقع الذي نتعامل معه كل يوم.
واكثر من ذلك, موضوع الهطول للبلاطات سواء كان الهبوط الاني او البعيد الامد...عندي حوله شكوك وملاحظات, ولا يجوز الركون فيه الى نتائج البرامج ايضا...وهذا الكلام, من واقع خبرة مع الابنية تنفيذا ومتابعة وحتى تصميما لفترة ليست قصيرة, وانتم استاذنا الكبير, اكثرنا خبرة واكيد انك واجهت مثل هذه الاشياء في المواقع كثيرا.
الكتاب الثاني (في المرفقات), هو مقالة عن طرق تنفيذ فواصل الصب, ويذكر فيه ان الخطر الاكبر يكمن في الانكماش للكونكريت, ارفقته فقط لبيان عجز الدراسة الهندية عن تحديد الخطر الحقيقي المؤثر.
ارجو تضليل الربط ادناه وفتحه بالزر الايمن للتحميل.
عذرا على الاطالة...واجدد شكري لجنابكم الكريم, على فتح هذه المناقشة العلمية المهمة.
كما اتمنى على الاخوة في الادارة ربط هذه المشاركة مع مشاركة المهندس هيثم حول نفس الموضوع مع التقدير
[h=2]https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/88e6/b8967cb2c682928c0d721d4bd3d4a50c9831.pdf[/h]​


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم 


الحقيقة اخي الكريم ان عنوان الموضوع قد شدني حيث انه احد المواضيع التي اخذت حيزا كبيرا من النقاشات في هذا المنتدى وسواه, عموما ليس من المطلوب عندما نقرأ موضوعا من المواضيع ان نقر بصحة ما فيه تماما بل يجب ان تكون قراءتنا له قراءة نقدية واظن ان رد فعلك على هذه الورقة كان المعبر عما اقصده ولا شك انك كفيت ووفيت وفي نفس الوقت ارجو ان يكون هناك ردود اخرى من الزملاء الكرام تغني الموضوع و تزيد من مقدار الفهم والمعرفة في كل ما يتعلق به , وعندئذ تكون الفائدة مضاعفة وهذا ما نرجوه.


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم 

عدد من الملفات والمواضيع والمدونات المختلفة في الهندسة المدنية مصدرها هونج كونج :

الاول : Design guide sewage treatment plant Hong Kong

الثاني: Case study of deep excavation in urban area in Hong Kong

الثالث:FOUNDATION DESIGN AND CONSTRUCTION Hong Kong

الرابع:HONG KONG Structures Design Manual 2013

الخامس: Review of Design Methods for Excavations Hong Kong

السادس: Wall Formwork Calculation Example Hong Kong 

عموما فان هونج كونج لا زالت تتبع الكود البريطاني والمواصفات البريطانية في كل ما يتعلق بامور الانشاء.




http://www.mediafire.com/file/9jb01iv0mg9ct37/HONG_KONG.zip/file


----------



## AHMED QINO (15 مارس 2019)

بارك الله في عملك و علمك مهندس أمين و جميع تعليقات الزملاء تثري أي موضوع قيد البحث و نخص المهندس مثنى ....


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 مارس 2019)

[h=3]السلام عليكم 




الاحمال على المباني اثناء مراحل الانشاء[/h]





https://b-ok.cc/book/2697134/75218a


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 مارس 2019)

*Fundamentals of Post‐Tensioned Concrete Design for Buildings*

مرفق دورة خاصة بالتعليم المستمر من 3 اجزاء تؤهل من يتلقاها لمعرفة جيدة بالتصميم المبدئي للعناصر المسبقة الاجهاد اللاحقة الشد (unbonded) ارجو ان تكون ذات فائدة .


----------



## امين الزريقي (19 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم

في المرفقات ملفات حسابية لعناصر تثبيت anchors مختلفة الوظائف مجمعة من عدة مصادر.


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم 

مجموعة من م
المحاضرات للبروفسور الايرلندي كولن كابراني في مواضيع انشائية متنوعة حسب الكود البريطاني :

http://www.mediafire.com/file/4424j2bo7i1w2q0/Dynamics_Course_DUBLIN.zip/file

http://www.mediafire.com/file/mzcbr72w53ba63x/structural_course_DUBLIN.zip/file


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 مارس 2019)

بعد الإطلاع علي بعض هذه الكتب ..تذكرت الحكمة القديمة التي تقول خير جليس الإنسان الكتاب ...
بارك الله فيك مهندس امين علي هذه المجموعة المختارة من الكتب النافعة والمفيدة 
وأتمني أن يتم تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة لأكبر عدد من الزملاء ...


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (23 مارس 2019)

الزميل العزيز [MENTION=432469]mecheil.edwar[/MENTION]
تم التثبيت
تحياتي


----------



## امين الزريقي (23 مارس 2019)

محاضرات هندسة الزلازل من جامعة النجاح النابلسية الفلسطينية :

http://download936.mediafire.com/816cmfa63mdg/s67f1xoenjh7jd6/محاضرات+هندسة+الزلازل+من+جامعة+النجاح.rar


----------



## امين الزريقي (24 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم

مجموعة ابحاث خاصة بطريقة الانشاء من الاعلى للاسفل (اي الانشاء المقلوب)!

هذه الطريقة في الانشاء تستخدم عندما يكون المبنى بكامله تحت الارض مثل محطات المترو التحت أرضية underground.
اذكر ان هنالك موضوع قديم في المنتدى حول انشاء المترو ومحطات المترو في القاهرة والطرق المستخدمة لسند جوانب الحفر العميق مثل الجدران الحاجبة diaphragm walls ثم البدء في انشاء البلاطات من الاعلى للاسفل.

هذه بعض الملفات تتحدث عن تجارب سابقة في مناطق مختلفة من العالم .

http://www.mediafire.com/file/j5t4o1x77bt2sgt/TOP_DOWN.zip/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 مارس 2019)

مجموعة ملفات انشائية في مواضيع متخصصة احدها يتعلق بتصميم الكمرات المعدنية ذات فتحات في الجذع web openings
اضافة الى ملفات تحوي اسئلة واجوبة في مواضيع الهندسة المدنية وملفات لحسابات متنوعة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم


مجموعة من الكتب في التفاصيل الخاصة بالمنشآت المعدنية Steel Detailing .

ارجو ان تسد الحاجة في هذا المجال.


https://b-ok.cc/book/567244/4a3bae

https://b-ok.cc/book/1306974/96c2b3
https://b-ok.cc/book/1274708/7ce188
https://b-ok.cc/book/1274709/681d2f


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 مارس 2019)

كتاب يتعلق بحساب الكلفة ويصلح ان يكون دليلا للمهندس في هذا المجال ولكن مع مراعاة الفوارق المحلية وما يتعلق بها:

https://b-ok.cc/book/594551/df491d


مجموعة ملفات اخرى في المرفقات حول نفس الموضوع.


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم 


كتاب الرياضيات المتقدمة للمهندسين من جامعة دمشق :


http://www.mediafire.com/file/3eluq...9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D9%8A%D9%86-4.pdf/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 مارس 2019)

*دراسة اثر احمال الثلوج على المنشآت المعدنية -دراسة واقعية



دراسة واقعية على عدد من المنشآت المعدنية القائمة والتي تعرضت لاضرار كبيرة تحت تأثير تساقط الثلوج والتوصيات المتعلقة بها .

*https://www.4shared.com/office/PdUl1KsNee/ienajahcomEffectSnowFallSteelS.html?cau2=0322&ua=WINDOWS

او
http://www.mediafire.com/file/cvp9zsmm9sgzsbi/Effect_of_Snow_Fall_on_Steel_Structures.pdf/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 أبريل 2019)

السلام عليكم 

في المرفقات الحسابات الخاصة بمشروع 

: Comprehensive retrofit example 
multi-span cip reinforced concrete box girder bridge


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 أبريل 2019)

Mechanical Fasteners for Use in Concrete

السلام عليكم 

في الرابط كتاب مدونة صغيرة الحجم تشرح كل ما يتعلق بالمثبتات او المرسيات anchors or fasteners من براغي و مسامير ربط لتثبيت عناصر انشائية مع الاجزاء الخرسانية الحاملة لها وذلك حسب الكود الاوروبي.

بغض النظر عن المسائل المرتبطة بالكود ذاته سواء كان الكود اوروبيا او امريكيا او كودا محليا فان المهم في هذه المدونات هو ما يتعلق بالشرح العام الذي يكون مرجعه في العادة هو الاسس والمبادئ الاساسية للعلوم الانشائية التي لا خلاف عليها بين كود وآخر ولذلك اعتقد ان الفائدة من هذا الكتيب فائدة كبيرة.

https://www.vorpa.com/source/pdf/ead_330232-00-0601_2016.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (5 أبريل 2019)

Diaphragm Walls

هناك العديد من وسائل تدعيم جوانب الحفريات العميقة لكن عندما تكون الحفريات ملاصقة تماما للعقارات المجاورة ويراد البناء على كامل مساحة الارض المحفورة(على الاقل في الطوابق الواقعة تحت مستوى الارض الطبيعية) فان الجدران الحاجبة Diaphragm Walls تصبح الخيار المناسب لذلك.

في الرابط مجموعة من الملفات حول تلك الجدران.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/lm6q814mzu3p88b/Downloads_E.zip/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 أبريل 2019)

السلام عليكم 


من العراق دليل المهندس المقيم للمشاريع الانشائية.
الكتاب جهد متميز شارك به عدد من المهندسين في تخصصات مختلفة.
الكتاب معد خصيصا للممارسين في السوق العراقية ولذلك تجد فيه العديد من المصطلحات والتعابير الهندسية او ذات العلاقة بمواضيع الهندسية المدنية 
والتي قد تكون غريبة او غير مفهوم في بلدان أخرى. مع ذلك فإن هذه التعابير يمكن فهمها من سياق المواضيع ذاتها بسهولة . 



وكما ورد في مقدمة الكتاب فان هذا الدليل يشتمل على ست ابواب كما يلي:
الباب الاول : يتناول إشراف المهندس المقيم يلى ايمال التنفيذ ويغطي المبادئ الاساسية لمهمته منذ بدء
المقاولة بتسليم الموقع الى المقاول ولغاية الاستلام الاولي والنهائي للمنشأ مع ملاحق تضم
نماذج الاستمارات التي يمكن للمهندس الاسترشاد بها في اتخاذ الاجرا ات المطلوبة ضمن
نطاق عمله.
الباب الثاني : يشتمل يلى الدليل القياسي الموحد للمسح الكمي لايمال الهندسة المدنية والخدمات
الباب الثالث : يتضمن شروط المقاولة لاعمال الهندسة المدنية 
الباب الرابع : يتضمن شروط المقاولة لاعمال الهندسة الكهربائية والميكانيكية والكيمياوية.
الباب الخامس : يتضمن مواصفات المواد والاعمال الانشائية حسب المواصفات القياسية العراقية (م ق ع)
بالدرجة الاولى ، تليها بالدرجة الثانية المواصفات العالمية الاخر مثل البريطانية
والامريكية عند عدم توفر المواصفة العراقية.
الباب السادس : يختص بالفحوصات المختبرية المتنوعة الواجب اجراؤها على المواد الانشائية التي تستخدم
في الموقع وتلبي الحد الادنى من النماذج الواجب أخذها لغرض إقرار صلاحية تلك المواد.



https://drive.google.com/file/d/10ZrZ8Zqe0qD1WSMuRQvYFHRmohNIIiBv/view?usp=sharing


----------



## امين الزريقي (9 أبريل 2019)

Outrigger Design for High Rise Buildings

https://b-ok.cc/book/3518668/511b92


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 أبريل 2019)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> من العراق دليل المهندس المقيم للمشاريع الانشائية.
> ...



تحية طيبة استاذنا م @*امين الزريقي* 
ما هي الاشياء التي كانت غريبة (سواء لغة او توصيفا)...لعلنا نساعد شرح بعضها.
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## امين الزريقي (10 أبريل 2019)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذه مجموعة من ثلاتة مجلدات تشمل ما يتعلق من شؤون ودراسات في تصريف مياه الامطار في المناطق الحضرية وبعد ما شهدناه هذا العام وما سبقه مما سببته الامطار الغزيرة في حواضر عربية وغير عربية من اضرار فلعل هذه المراجع تكون عونا في هذا المجال:

https://udfcd.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/USDCM_Volume_1_August_2018.pdf

https://udfcd.org/wp-content/uploads/uploads/vol2 criteria manual/USDCM Volume 2.pdf

https://udfcd.org/wp-content/uploads/uploads/vol3 criteria manual/01_USDCM Volume 3.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (10 أبريل 2019)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> تحية طيبة استاذنا م @*امين الزريقي*
> ما هي الاشياء التي كانت غريبة (سواء لغة او توصيفا)...لعلنا نساعد شرح بعضها.
> تقبل تحياتي




تحياتي اخي مثنى :

لقد ذكرت ان ما قد يمر من مصطلحات غير مفهومة سيتم فهمه من سياق الكلام, وهذا من باب التوقع وليس من باب التثبيت .
بالنسبة لي شخصيا فقد تصفحت معظم صفحات الدليل ولا اعتقد ان هناك ما يمكنني القول انني عجزت عن فهمه او معرفته وذلك من واقع اطلاعي على الكثير من الكتب والمراجع الهندسية العراقية ومن العمل المشترك مع زملاء عراقيين كثر سواء هنا في الاردن او في بلاد الاغتراب.
هناك بعض المصطلحات الهندسية الانجليزية التي ستجد لها في كل بلد عربي ربما ترجمة او مصطلحا مختلفا عن البلد المجاور ومنها على سبيل المثال:

beam في سوريا الجائز (وجمعه الجوائز) الاردن الجائز (وجمعه الجيزان) كما تستخدم كلمة الرافدة احيانا وفي العامية الجسر وفي مصر الكمرة و في العراق العتبة والرافدة والعارضة.

bridge في مصر يستخدمون اللفظ التركي الاصل الكوبري ( الاتراك بعد اتاتورك غيروا لفظ الكلمة الى كوبرو)
formwork في الاردن الطوبار وفي سوريا الكوفراج ( اصبحت كلمة القالب شائعة حاليا في الكتب السورية) وفي مصر الشدة ولست متأكداً من الكلمة المستخدمة في العراق
parapet في الاردن اسمه التصوينة بينما في السعودية الوارش (كلمة يمنية بالمناسبة) وفي مصر الدروة.
slab في مصر البلاطة وفي الاردن نستخدم بكثرة كلمة العقدة (بفتح العين).

على سبيل المثال عندما درست في مصر بقيت اشهرا لا اعرف ما المقصود بكلمة الفئة عندما بدأت تذكر امامي في جداول المقايسات (نسميها في الاردن جداول الكميات) وعلمت اخيرا انها تعني السعر (ثمن الوحدة unit price or rate ) واكتشفت فيما بعد انها كلمة تركية بهذا المعنى .

هناك بعض المصطلحات المستخدمة في الدليل :
الذرعة بمعنى المقايسة
التبليط بمعنى الرصف 
حافات الارصفة curbstones ( في مصر البردورات في الاردن الاطاريف) 
الطابوق (وهي مستخدمة كذلك في الخليج) و هي تعني الطوب البلوك في مناطق اخرى
القير (الاسفلت او البيتومين) وهي مستخدمة كذلك في مناطق اخرى 
وكما ذكرت سابقا لا اشك ان هذه الكلمات لن تكون صعبة على المهندسين ممن لديهم خبرة حتى وان كانت قليلة.

وارجو ان لا يكون هناك اي سوء فهم ناتج عن هذه المشاركة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (10 أبريل 2019)

هذه مشاركة مكررة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (19 أبريل 2019)

السلام عليكم 


في الورقة المرفقة حسابات يدوية لتصميم او (تدقيق) الحاجز الجانبي لاحد الجسور الذي يعاد انشاء جزء منه متضرر من صدم الشاحنات المرتفعة.

تصميم الحاجز الجانبي للجسر bridge railing يتم حسب مواصفات AASHTO LRFD 2007 .هذه المواصفات تطلب ان يتم تصميم الحاجز ليقاوم حملا ناتجا عن صدم المركبات، هناك سبع مستويات من قوى الصدم في العادة يتم تحديد المستوى المطلوب من تصميم الحاجز عليه من قبل المالك في الشروط المرجعية او معايير التصميم المطلوبة terms of reference or design criteria وهذه تكون ضمن طلب خدمات التصميم من الشركات الاستشارية في العادة . اغلب الجسور تصمم على المستوى الرابع الذي يحدد قوة الصدم ب 240 كيلو نيوتن .

الحاجز (الدربزين) المستخدم ابعاده غير قياسية وتماثل ابعاد الحاجز المستخدم سابقا في الجسر.


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 أبريل 2019)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


في الملفات المرفقة مجموعة من المهمات أوالوظائف في تصميم أجزاء من مكونات الجسور لطلاب السنوات الاخيرة في كلية الهندسةجامعة Delft في هولندا وهي تدرس باللغة الانجليزية مع ملفات اخرى مساعدة.

طريقة التصميم مختلفة عن AASHTO ولكنها قريبة من الكود البريطاني والى حد ما الكود المصري.

الوظائف مع الحلول وهي حسب الكود الاوروبي لتصميم الجسور (الكباري).




http://www.mediafire.com/file/b8vg4lrewv4ke5c/University_bridge_assignments.zip/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 أبريل 2019)

كتاب الخرسانة المسلحة للدكتور نادر عكاشة من جامعة فلسطين في غزة 

Reinforced Concrete Design I

هذا الكتاب عبارة عن مجموعة من المحاضرات تغطي المنهاج للكورس الاول في المادة والكتاب حقيقة ممتاز في عرضه ومحتواه. 


http://www.mediafire.com/file/b55l1..._concrete_design-i_Nader_Okasha_Gaza.pdf/file


الجزء الثاني من الكتاب عبارة شرح فيديو مع عرض تقديمي presentation مكتوب.

Reinforced Concrete Design II - ppt video online download https://slideplayer.com/slide/5275253/#.XMMtI8ivsEU.whatsapp


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 أبريل 2019)

ثلالثة ملفات مختلفة ارجو ان تكون مفيدة

Example Problem: Buried Concrete Basement Wall Design


Elastic beam calculations handbook

Tower Crane Stability,Failure and Desing


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 مايو 2019)

*مجموعة من الكتب والملفات في مواضيع هندسية انشائية مختلفة*

كتاب في ميكانيكا التربة من جامعة اديس ابابا:

https://we.tl/t-BLMvyRws8C

الاساسات الخاصة بالمباني العالية (محاضرة لاستاذ من هونج كونج)

https://we.tl/t-SSVYmUpWbc

مجموعة من الحسابات العملية للمنشآت الخشبية 3 ملفات مرفقة


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 مايو 2019)

السلام عليكم

كتاب مرجعي في تصميم وانشاء المباني 


https://www.uop.edu.jo/download/research/members/[Architecture_Ebook]_Building_Design_and_Construction_Handbook.pdf


(اذا لزم يمكن التنزيل بنسخ الرابط ولصقه على المتصفح).


----------



## امين الزريقي (7 مايو 2019)

Transportation Engineering I

Transportation Engineering II


منهاج هندسة النقل في احد المعاهد الهندية

https://we.tl/t-EJbaBmIdc8
https://we.tl/t-ZdvkCiFJze


----------



## امين الزريقي (7 مايو 2019)

السلام عليكم

Refurbishment of existing concrete and steel-concrete bridge structures

مرفق هذا الكتاب الذي يبحث في الجسور الخرسانية والحديدية المتضررة ووسائل اصلاحها مع حالات مدروسة ويقارن بين الطرق المتوفرة من حيث الميزات والعيوب. هذا الموضوع ما زالت فيه الخبرات قليلة نسبيا وهو موضوع مهم آخذين في الاعتبار الجسور الكثيرة في العالم العربي والتي تضررت لاسباب متعددة وتحتاج في الوقت الحالي الى اجراءات اصلاحية متنوعة. ولدي شخصيا عدد من الحالات التي عملت عليها تصميما وتنفيذا ولعلى ارجع اليها مرة اخرى للحديث عن تلك القديم منه والذي ما زال تحت العمل .


http://surebridge.eu/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/20170220_Deliverable-2.1.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (17 مايو 2019)

السلام عليكم 


في ما يتعلق بالجسور ( الكباري) Bridges عامة فان كثيرا من دول العالم تتبع المواصفات الامريكية الصادرة عن الهيئة المعروبة اختصارا " آشتو AASHTO" وقبل حوالي 20 عاما تم تحول في هذه فلسفة التصميم من قبل القائمين على هذه المواصفات اذ تحولت من التصميم حسب معامل الحمل Load Factor Design LFD الى ما سمي معامل الحمل والمقاومة (Load and Resistance Factor Design (LRFD وحصلت تغيرات كثير في هذه المواصفات من حيث الاحمال المتحركة و نسبة الحمل الدينامكي Impact او كما سمي في المواصفة الجديدة Dynamic Allowance اضافة الى تجميعات الاحمال Load Combination ونسب توزيع تأثيرات الافعال Moment and Shear Distribution Factors الخ .

الملفات المرفقان عبارة عن دراسة متكاملة قامت بها ادارة النقل بولاية تكساس الامريكية Texas Department of Transportation والمعروفة اختصارا TxDOT , وتبحث هذه الدراسة في تأثير التحول من استخدام هذه المواصفة الى تلك على الولاية والفروق في نتائج التصميم بين المواصفتين والغرض وضع توصياتها عند تحول الولاية لتطبيق المواصفة الجديدة اسوة بباقي الولايات. 

يحتوي الملف الثاني على امثلة كثيرة ومقارنات مفيدة للمهتمين بموضوع الجسور وتصاميمها.

Volume I

https://static.tti.tamu.edu/tti.tamu.edu/documents/0-4751-1-V1.pdf

Volume II

https://static.tti.tamu.edu/tti.tamu.edu/documents/0-4751-1-V2.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 مايو 2019)

السلام عليكم 

مرجع ممتاز من ثلاثة مجلدات خاص بانشاء وتصميم الخوازيق :

Design and construction of driven piles including design examples in 3 volumes

صادر عن هيئة Federal Highway Administration

https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/engineering/geotech/pubs/gec12/nhi16009_v1.pdf


https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/engineering/geotech/pubs/gec12/nhi16009_v2.pdf


https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/engineering/geotech/pubs/gec12/nhi16009_v3.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 مايو 2019)

[h=2][/h]

تحليل زلزالي لبناية من 10 ادوار باستخدام برنامج ايتابس بثلاثة طرق مختلفة [h=2]Response Spectrum Method + Equilent lateral force Method + Time History Analysis[/h]



[FONT=source_sans_proregular]https://mega.nz/#F!6t92XQJI[/FONT][FONT=source_sans_proregular]!V1QMUxHx6CxMU4hKxR-UqA[/FONT][FONT=source_sans_proregular]?is0XgITJ


https://mega.nz/#F!6t92XQJI!V1QMUxHx6CxMU4hKxR-UqA?axFH0ShY

https://mega.nz/#F!6t92XQJI!V1QMUxHx6CxMU4hKxR-UqA?CxczWbgY[/FONT]


----------



## امين الزريقي (31 مايو 2019)

كتاب من جزئين في اعمال التنفيذ للاعمال الانشائية المعمارية خصوصا للمهندس السوري عماد بيطار


http://www.mediafire.com/file/ea2ef...84%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B0_-_1.pdf/file



http://www.mediafire.com/file/3sid4...84%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B0_-_2.pdf/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 يونيو 2019)

هذا كتاب صغير الحجم نسبيا ولكنك ستجد فيه حلولا لمسائل عملية في موضوع التربة والاساسات لا تجدها بسهولة في كتب اخرى هذا الكتاب للمهندس السوري الشهير عماد درويش:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/4qxts...%84_%D8%B9%D9%85%D9%84%D9%8A%D8%A9__.pdf/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (9 يونيو 2019)

السلام عليكم 


في الرابط المرفق 11 ملفا تتعلق بحسابات انشائية خاصة بمواضيع متنوعة مما يهم المهندسين الممارسين والطلبة الذين ما زالوا على مقاعد الدراسة والحسابات تتبع الكودات الانشائية البريطانية وبالوحدات المترية بالطبع ارجو ان تكون ذات فائدة .









http://www.mediafire.com/file/wqls5cekqfwrz4h/Structural__hand_calculations.zip/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 يونيو 2019)

السلام عليكم 



مجموعة من الملفات والامثلة المحلولة للمنشآت المركبة composite structures مأخوذة من مصادر متعددة.


http://www.mediafire.com/file/egy0sryp1z04jzg/Composite_Structures_Examples.zip/file



اضافة الى مجموعة من المحاضرات الخاصة بالموضوع composite structures من المعهد الهندي _INSDAG تجدونها في المرفقات.


----------



## امين الزريقي (19 يونيو 2019)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا الكتاب يحوي صيغ الحساب formulas لمسائل الديناميكا **الانشائية **تشمل معادلات ومنحنيات وحلولا : 
*


https://www.engbookspdf.com/uploads/pdf-books/FormulasForStructuralDynamicsTablesGraphsandSolutionsByIgorA.KarnovskyandOlgaI.Lebed-1.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (20 يونيو 2019)

[h=1]ان اكثر الانظمة الانشائية المستخدمة في الجسور (الكباري) هي الروافد girders سابقة الصب وسابقة الاجهاد(سواء بالشد السابق او الشد اللاحق pre tensioned or post tensined) وهي تصلح للبحور spans لغاية 40 مترا تقريبا (يمكن ان تزيد عن ذلك احيانا) وعادة فهذه الجسور تعتبر بسيطة الاستناد حتى وان تعددت الفتحات بسبب عدم اتصالها discontinued وتعامل كل فتحة من الجسر على اعتبار عدم وجود اتصال بينها.
لكن هناك من يرغب من المصممين جعل هذه الجسور تعمل انشائيا كجسور مستمرة continuous . هذا الملف المرفق يبحث في ذلك وطرق تنفيذ تلك الفكرة بالطريقة التي تضمن ان تتصرف هذه المنشآت على ذلك الاساس.
ارجو ان يكون الموضوع ذا فائدة للمهتمين[/h][h=1]Design of Continuous Highway Bridges With 
Precast Prestressed Concrete Girders[/h]http://www.mediafire.com/file/qlnafxy639a9hfh/1216.pdf/file​


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 يونيو 2019)

السلام عليكم


مرجع ممتاز في تصميم البنية العلوية للجسور بانواعها bridge superstructures 
حسب مواصفات آشتو (معامل المقاومة والحمل)

AASHTO LRFD Design Specifications



https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/bridge/pubs/nhi15047.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (28 يونيو 2019)

السلام عليكم




مجموعة من الملفات الخاصة من مصادر متنوعة بطريقة تصميم عناصر الخرسانة المسلحة باستخدام طريقة (الضاغط والشداد) struct and tie method. 

بالمناسبة الموضوع مشروح ومفصل بامثلة كذلك في كتاب الدكتور مشهور غنيم. 



http://www.mediafire.com/file/89gz8g1v3ckm2a3/tie%26strut.zip/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 يونيو 2019)

امين الزريقي قال:


> *ان اكثر الانظمة الانشائية المستخدمة في الجسور (الكباري) هي الروافد girders سابقة الصب وسابقة الاجهاد(سواء بالشد السابق او الشد اللاحق pre tensioned or post tensined) وهي تصلح للبحور spans لغاية 40 مترا تقريبا (يمكن ان تزيد عن ذلك احيانا) وعادة فهذه الجسور تعتبر بسيطة الاستناد حتى وان تعددت الفتحات بسبب عدم اتصالها discontinued وتعامل كل فتحة من الجسر على اعتبار عدم وجود اتصال بينها.
> لكن هناك من يرغب من المصممين جعل هذه الجسور تعمل انشائيا كجسور مستمرة continuous . هذا الملف المرفق يبحث في ذلك وطرق تنفيذ تلك الفكرة بالطريقة التي تضمن ان تتصرف هذه المنشآت على ذلك الاساس.
> ارجو ان يكون الموضوع ذا فائدة للمهتمين*
> 
> ...



*في الرابط التالي كتاب آخر حديث نسبيا :*


http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.79.1323&rep=rep1&type=pdf

كذللك مرفق دراسة اخرى حول نفس الموضوع:

survey and design of simple span precast concrete girders made continuous


----------



## امين الزريقي (10 يوليو 2019)

السلام عليكم 

مجموعة من الامثلة المحلولة في التصميم concrete building design examples from India 



http://www.mediafire.com/file/ou0af9ac54oipwu/EXAMPLES.zip/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 يوليو 2019)

السلام عليكم 

مجموعة من المواضيع والابحاث تتعلق بالنظم الانشائية للمباني الرفيعة (العالية) High Rise 

[FONT=&quot]https://www.mediafire.com/file/la7penys4dntlw0/HIGHRISE_.zip/file[/FONT]


----------



## mohtaha (16 يوليو 2019)

كتب مفيده ومجهود كبير بارك الله فيكم


----------



## امين الزريقي (24 يوليو 2019)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/822lidrmatgvakv/tank_calculations.zip/file


السلام عليكم 

هذه مجموعة من الملفات المتعلقة بالخزانات الخرسانية والمعدنية بانواعها المختلفة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (24 يوليو 2019)

ملفات انشائية مرفقة

طريقة لتصميم الخلطات الخرسانية حسب الكود الامريكي 

simplified analysis of continuous beams

design aid for continuous beams


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 يوليو 2019)

رسالة ماجستير من الجامعة الامريكية في القاهرة

http://www.mediafire.com/file/05sy083weglmevd/EvaluatiofSeismCopy.pdf/file


Evaluatiomn of Current Egyptian Seismic Code Approac to Estimation of Lateral Draft


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 يوليو 2019)

Some Concepts in Earthquak Behaviour of Buildings 


http://www.iitk.ac.in/nicee/IITK-GSDMA/EBB_001_30May2013.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 أغسطس 2019)

السلام عليكم 


في الرابط المرفق مجموعة من الدراسات و الكتب الهندية صادرة عن احد المعاهد الهندية المشهورة 

Indian Institute of Technology Medras

1- DUCTILE DETAILING OF REINFORCED CONCRETE
2- Design Example of a Six Storey Building

3-Seismic Behavior of Beam Column Joints in Reinforced Concrete Moment Resisting Frames 
4-Proposed codal provisions for design and detailing beam-column joints in Seismic Regions

5-Seismic code commentary IS 1893
6-DESIGN EXAMPLE OF G & 6 Building FULL ANALYSIS

7-Explanatory Examples for Ductile Detailing of RC Buildings
8-Proposed Draft Provisions and Commentary on Ductile Detailing of RC Structures Subjected to Seismic Forces 



http://www.mediafire.com/file/56g8p...D8%A9_%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%A9.zip/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (9 أغسطس 2019)

السلام عليكم

الفكرة التصميمية (التصميم النظري) لمبنى برج خرساني مشهور 
الكتاب من ثلاثة ملفات تجدونها في الملفات يمكن اعادة جمعها في ملف مفرد.





Concept Design Report RC Building


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 أغسطس 2019)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

مجموعة الابحاث المرفقة تتعلق بمعدلات الانتاجية للاعمال الانشائية وطرق تحسينها والعوامل المؤثرة عليها وهي من مصادر متعددة .

في الرابط التالي احدها والبقية في المرفقات ادناه: 


http://web.mit.edu/parmstr/Public/NRCan/nrcc37001.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 أغسطس 2019)

الهندسة القضائية (العدلية اوالشرعية )

Forensic Engineering

على غرار الطب الشرعي Forensic Medicine الذي يبحث و يحدد اسباب الوفيات غالباً (هناك وظائف اخرى للطب الشرعي بالتأكيد) , يوجد ما يسمى بالهندسة القضائية (في الحقيقة لم اقرأ سابقا هذا المصطلح باللغة العربية) وان كان مستخدماً و التعبير (الهندسة القضائية) ترجمة (من عندي) للمصطلح الانجليزي المستخدم منذ زمن ليس بالقصير Forensic Engineering , وقد بحثت لعلي اجد مصطلحاً عربياً يكون موحدا كمقابل له ولكن للأسف لم أجد.

 الهندسة القضائية او (الشرعية او العدلية) تعني تطبيق المباديء الهندسية (الانشائية وخواص المواد غالباً) للتحقيق في اسباب فشل المنشآت الهندسية أو بعض اجزائها والتي قد تؤدي الى انهيار سواءً جزئيا او تاماً اضافة الى اي عرض آخر من مشاكل تشغيل تلك المنشآت. وقد تقتضي تقديم شهادة حول نتائج هذه التحقيقات أمام محكمة قانونية أو أي محفل قضائي آخر عند اللزوم. 

ولزيادة المعرفة والوعي بهذا العلم والتخصص ارفق لكم هذا الكتاب الموجز في الحقيقة والذي يعنى بالمبادئ الاساسية و يورد عددا من الحالات والوقائع التي جرت دراستها وتبيان اسبابها وارجو ان تحصل به الفائدة.



https://www.extension.iastate.edu/registration/events/conferences/ascestructural/pdf/garrett.pdf


----------



## alomody (19 أغسطس 2019)

https://b-ok.cc/s/?q=+Forensic+Engineering&order=date
بعض الكتب والمراجع الخاصة بForensic Engineering


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 أغسطس 2019)

السلام عليكم 

هذا موضوع مهم وهو يتعلق بسند جوانب الحفر وحماية الممتلكات المجاورة لمواقع الانشاء في المناطق الحضرية حيث تكون الحفريات العميقة امرا لا بد منه.

الملفات المرفقة تتكلم عن وسائل توفير الحماية لجوانب الحفر باستخدام وسائل متعددة قريبة في الفكرة الانشائية الاساسية التي تقف خلف طرق التصميم والحساب. 

احد الملفات يتعلق في الحقيقة بامر مختلف وهو وسائل تقوية الترب الضعيفة ground emprovement.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/yez6217rr5l80qv/Ground_Anchor_Presentation.zip/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (10 سبتمبر 2019)

السلام عليكم 


الملف المرفق يتعلق بالتقرير الذي يقدمه المكتب الاستشاري الذي يقوم بتصميم منشأ ما وهو هنا مبنى لمستشفى الى المالك (صاحب العمل ) وفيه ملخص للفكرة الانشائية design concept التي تم التصميم بموجبها concept design اضافة الى نماذج من الحسابات الانشائية وقبل ذلك يضع معايير التصميم dessign criteria بما فيها الاحمال والكودات المتبعة اضافة الى وصف للمبنى والمواد المستخدمة ومواصفاتها و خواصها الانشائية والنظام الانشائي المستخدم structural system وطريقة ونظام مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية وبعض الرسومات التوضيحية الخ وهذا ما يسمى تقرير التصميم design report.


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 سبتمبر 2019)

*excel sheets for stair design*

السلام عليكم 


في المرفقات مجموعة جداول اكسل لتصميم الادراج من مصادر متعددة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 سبتمبر 2019)

السلام عليكم 



هذا الكتاب من اصدار منظمة الاغذية والزراعة الدولية (FOOD AND AGRICULTURE ORGANIZATION (FAO

عنوان الكتاب الانشاءات الريفية في المناطق المدارية RURAL STRUCTURES IN THE TROPICS 

الكتاب يغطي مدى واسعا من الابنية الزراعية والخدمية ذات العلاقة بالزراعة وانتاج الاغذية و بما ان المؤلفين في اغلبهم ينتمون الى دولة افريقية فالكتاب يعكس الممارسات practice والتجارب الافريقية في مجالات الانشاء والتعمير.

الكتاب لا يحمل صفة اكاديمية ولكنه يشمل مواضيع متعددة سيجدها المهندس المدني سواء الحديث او المتمرس مفيدة ومركزة.

http://www.fao.org/3/i2433e/i2433e.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 أكتوبر 2019)

السلام عليكم 


مجموعة مرفقة من جداول الإكسل لصفائح التثبيت الطرفية في المنشآت المعدنية

Steel End Plate Design Excel Sheets.


----------



## امين الزريقي (7 أكتوبر 2019)

مرفق مجموعة من الملفات الخاصة بالزلازل ارجو ان تكون ذات فائدة للمهتمين.


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 أكتوبر 2019)

امثلة محلولة للجسور ومكوناتها من بنجلادش
حسب مواصفات AASHTO LRFD 2007 وهي بالوحدات الدولية SI units.
ارجو ان تكون ذات فائدة.


[FONT=&quot]https://www.mediafire.com/file/3dw57s1wnjue1jp/Bangladesh_DESIGN_EXAMPLES_OF_BRIDGES.pdf/file[/FONT]


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 أكتوبر 2019)

الرابط المباشر للمشاركة السابقة



https://www.mediafire.com/file/3dw57s1wnjue1jp/Bangladesh_DESIGN_EXAMPLES_OF_BRIDGES.pdf/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 أكتوبر 2019)

تصميم قاعدة حامل مواسير مع المرابط اللازمة - جداول اكسل.


Foundation pipe rack caustic day tank


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 أكتوبر 2019)

تقرير التصميم الانشائي لمبنى صناعي 

Metering Building Structural design Report


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 أكتوبر 2019)

تفاصيل منشآت معدنية المانية متنوعة :


https://blog.hslu.ch/stahl/files/2013/04/Stahlbaudetails.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 أكتوبر 2019)

ملفات منوعة في موضوع تدعيم جوانب الحفريات supporting of excavation sides



http://www.mediafire.com/file/4cre4zpfywxk9uq/shoring_files.zip/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 أكتوبر 2019)

طوبار بلاطة جسر سمكها 800 مم 

في الملف المرفق حساب مكونات القالب الخشبي والدعائم المعدنية لبلاطة جسر (كوبري) خرسانية لاحقة شد post tensioned 
سمك البلاطة 800 مم . 

مكونات الطوبار (الشدة)

القالب عبارة عن تصفيح من الواح الخشب الرقائقي الوسيم fair face plywood boards ذات سمك اسمي nominal thickness 19 mm (متعارف عليه في السوق الواح 18مم) محمل على مراين (عروق) joists 100*50 مم بتباعد 150 مم من المركز للمركز, وهذه بدورها تستند على حمالات رئيسية عبارة عن مقاطع UPE 100 موزعة بتباع 900 مم. هذه الحمالات stringers مستندة الى قوائم رأسية تشكل نظام الطوبار وهو النظام المشهور والمعروف والمستخدم بشكل واسع cup lock system بنمط توزيع 1.2* 0.9 متر.

التدقيق يشمل 

1-قدرة التحمل لالواح الخشب الرقائقي 19 mm.
2-قدرة التحمل للمراين (العروق) الخشبية 100X50mm
3-قدرة التحمل للحمالات المعدنية UPE 100 
4-قدرة التحمل للقائم المعدني الدائري المقطع D=48mm 

هناك تدقيق اخر يجب حسابه يتعلق بالثبات الجانبي لنظام الطوبار بالكامل نتيجة الاحمال الجانبية وسأرفقه لاحقا وهو يتعلق بأعمال تكتيف النظام bracing, وهذا يتم عادة باستخدام مواسير تثبت قطريا بزاوية 45 الى 60 درجة في الاتجاهين.


----------



## امين الزريقي (24 أكتوبر 2019)

Concrete Cover at Rustications, Drip Grooves, And Formliners - CRSI



ورقة بحثية صادرة عن Concrete Reinforcing Steel Institute CRSI (معهد حديد تسليح الخرسانة) وهي هيئة امريكية شبيهة بمعهد الخرسانة الامريكي ACI تجيب عن بعض الاسئلة التي تتعلق بغطاء الخرسانة عندما يكون هناك تجاويف (مقصودة او متعمدة بتشكيلها بواسطة القالب) في سطح الخرسانة الظاهر, والاشكال الظاهرة في الورقة تغني عن الشرح.


----------



## امين الزريقي (24 أكتوبر 2019)

هذه مجموعة اخرى من التفاصيل الخاصة بحديد التسليح المأخوذة من نفس لمصدر السابق وكذلك مجلة Concrete International:


----------



## امين الزريقي (24 أكتوبر 2019)

ملفات اخرى مرفقة من نفس المصدر وتتعلق بتفاصيل حديد التسليح .


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 أكتوبر 2019)

التصميم الزلزالي للمنشآت الصناعية


https://afzir.com/knowledge/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/Seismic_Design_of_Industrial_Facilities.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 أكتوبر 2019)

الرابط التالي يعطي مدخلاٌ جيداً لفهم موضوع تصميم الجسور ذات المسار المنحني افقياً 

Design of Horizontally Curved Bridges

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ue2HTBSFFHXmMkB0E3GR57mKlxbZKCDZ/view


كذلك مجموعة من الامثلة التطبيقية في الملفات المرفقة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 أكتوبر 2019)

ثلاثة ملفات لتصميم الابراج الخاصة بالاتصالات :


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 نوفمبر 2019)

*احتساب تكاليف البنود الانشائية و معدلات الانتاجية*

السلام عليكم


كتاب يشرح كيفية احتساب الكلف الداخلة في البنود المختلفة للامال الانشائية وهو مفيد للمهندسين العاملين في التسعير والمناقصات . 

https://b-ok.cc/book/705751/123114

الملفات المرفقة يمكن الاستفادة منها في تحليل كلف البنود عن طريق معرفة معدلات الانتاج القياسية وهذه قد تختلف من بلد لآخر ويلزم ان يملك المهندس قدرا من المعرفة العملية بحيث يعدل في القيم الواردة في بعض الملفات لتعكس الانتاجية الفعلية المحلية. ارجو ان يستفيد منها المهندسون المهتمون بهذا المجال.


----------



## امين الزريقي (4 نوفمبر 2019)

مجموعة محاضرات وامثلة محلولة في الهندسة الانشائية و الجسور الخرسانية للدكتور نبيل البياتي من العراق.

امثلة الجسور محلولة باستخدام مواصفات آشتو القياسية standard AAshto bridge design specifications التي لم تعد مستخدمة.

الامثلة و طريقة التحليل واستخدام المواصفة لا تزال مع ذلك مفيدة عند التطبيق باستخدام المواصفة الاحدث LRFD.



http://www.mediafire.com/file/9v1j22awqiqj9zt/Structural_&_Bridge_Lectures_Nabeel_Bayati_.rar


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 نوفمبر 2019)

تدعيم جوانب الحفريات العميقة 

كان من النادر فيما مضى تنفيذ الحفريات العميقة ان لم تكن الارض صخرية يمكنها ان تصمد لاعماق كبيرة . في حالة التربة الطينية او الرملية يمكن الحفر عميقا اذا لم يكن هنالك مبان مجاورة حيث يمكن ان تستقر جوانب الحفر مع ميول كافية.

يمكن الحفر عميقا في كافة انواع الترب مع اتخاذ الاجراءات الكافية لسند الجوانب باستخدام الطرق المناسبة لكل حالة من حالات التربة.
في المرفقات مجموعة من الملفات والحسابات الخاصة بحالات من الحفر العميق وطرق سندها.


http://www.mediafire.com/file/bra155s7yna2hwo/New_folder_%283%29.zip/file

http://www.cv.titech.ac.jp/~courses/atce2/Lecture10.pdf

https://www.cedd.gov.hk/filemanager/eng/content_435/trench_excavations.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 نوفمبر 2019)

السلام عليكم 


تجدون مرفقا تحليلا انشائيا وتصميما لجسر خرساني (كوبري)مؤلفٍ من مقطعٍ صندوقيٍ

box girder bridge

حسب مواصفات ِAASHTO LRFD 1994 وهي اول اصدار لهذه المواصفات التي تم اعتمادها لاحقا من كل الولايات الامريكية.

الحسابات بالوحدات المترية SI.


----------



## امين الزريقي (13 نوفمبر 2019)

محاضرات في الاساسات من جامعة تكريت بالعراق


http://www.mediafire.com/file/9wbyibrfw9ahoyz/Foundation_Engineering_Takrit_univ..pdf/file

اضافة الى ثلاثة ملفات حول الاساسات اللبشة -(الحصيرة).


----------



## امين الزريقي (13 نوفمبر 2019)

ملف آخر بعنوان 


Design of Stiffened Raft Foundation on Highly Expansive soils 

تصميم الاساس اللبشة (الحصيرة) المقواة على التربة عالية الانتفاخ.

https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/71673002.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 نوفمبر 2019)

السلام عليكم


دليل تصميم السدود والاعمال الهيدروليكية الصغيرة من كينيا وهو يحوي معلومات جيدة ومختصرة ومفيدة للمهندسين المعنيين:


http://smalldamsguidelines.water.go...ER_WATER_CONSERVATION_STRUCTURES_IN_KENYA.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 نوفمبر 2019)

Case Study 

بناية من 39 طابقا (دوراً) مقامة في سان فرانسسكو بارتفاع 128 متراً وهي البناية الخرسانية الاعلى وهي من اطارات سابقة الصب سابقة الاجهاد تقع ضمن المنطقة الزلزالية 4 (سجلت رقما قياسيا مزدوجا) .

البناية مكتفة braced بواسطة اطار مطيل ductile frame من الخرسانة سابقة الصب مشطب معمارياً وذلك لأول مرة في بناية عالية, استخدم حديد التسليح مسبق الاجهاد وحديد التسليح عالي المقاومة في تسليح هذا الاطار الزلزالي المطيل. 

هذه البناية تمثل حجر الزاوية في تطور انشاء الخرسانة السابقة الاجهاد وسابقة الصب. هذه البناية بالاساس مجمع للشقق السكنية يحوي مركز تسوق في الطوابق السفلى اضافة الى مواقف سيارات واماكن ترفيه. 

الملف المرفق يعرض للاعتبارات التصميمية و التنفيذية اضافة الى الجهد البحثي التطويري وكذلك مسار التوافقات التصميمية مع الكودات المعتمدة والتي بمجموعها قادت الى اتمام وتحقيق هذا المبنى على ارض الواقع.





Design-Construction of 39 Story Precast-Presressed-Concrete Apartment Building


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 نوفمبر 2019)

السلام عليكم 

تتعرض الجسور المقامة على الطرق والممرات المائية لاضرار وتلفيات لاسباب مختلفة منها ما هو بفعل عوامل الزمن والمناخ والعوامل البيئية ومنها ما هو ناتج عن اسباب اخرى مثل الصدم من قبل الشاحنات والمركبات العالية على الطرقات او من قبل المراكب والسفن في الجسور القائمة على المجاري المائية. هذا التقرير المرفق يوضح الطرق التي يوصى بها لأعمال الاصلاح في الاحوال المختلفة للاضرار, ارجو الفائدة للجميع.

Repair Method for Prestressed Girder Bridges



http://www.dot7.state.pa.us/BPR_PDF...ir Methods for Prestressed Girder Bridges.pdf


هذا بالاضافة الى التقارير و الادلة المرفقة الخاصة باصلاح الاجزاء والمكونات المختلفة للجسور.


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 نوفمبر 2019)

مجموعة ابحاث في استخدامات عجلات المركبات المعاد تدويرها في العمليات الانشائية (مرفق)

Use of Recycled Rubber Tyres in Construction

اضافة الى الرابط التالي

https://www.scrdownloader.com/scrib...of-Recycled-Tyres-in-Civil-Engineering-Applic


----------



## امين الزريقي (24 نوفمبر 2019)

السلام عليكم 
Grillage Method of Analysis

في الرابط المرفق مجموعة من الملفات والابحاث الخاصة بموضوع التحليل الانشائي للبلاطات وخاصة بلاطات الجسورstructual analysis of 

bridge deck slabs using grillage method


http://www.mediafire.com/file/b6pj44iixqjmpav/Grillage.rar/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 ديسمبر 2019)

[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/file/bg1tssvm9groe4t/PROTECTIVE_COATINGS_TO_CONCRETE.rar/file"]
تتعرض الخرسانة الظاهرة (المعرضة الى الاحوال الجوية او الملاصقة للتربة ُExposed to Environment ) الى حالات عديدة من الظروف المتنوعة من ملامسة لتربة مشبعة بالمياه التي قد تكون محتوية لعناصر كيماوية مختلفة تختلف في تأثيرها على الخرسانة او لاجواء مشبعة ببخار الماء او الرطوبة او الاملاح , كامثلة المنشآت البحرية او القريبة من البحر وكذلك خزانات المياه ومنشآت محطات تنقية مياه الصرف والجسور والابنية القريبة او الملاصقة للمنشآت الكيماوية الخ.

لحماية الخرسانة من تلك المؤثرات وادامتها حتى تصل عمرها الافتراضي على الاقل يجب ان تتمتع الخرسانات تلك بحماية كافية . هناك انظمة من الحمايات المتوفرة والتي اصبحت الان عبارة عن صناعة قائمة بذاتها ويصرف الكثير من المال والجهد على الابحاث بغرض تطويرها وتحسينها . بعض هذه الحمايات قد تكون ذات عمر محدد يلزم اعادة تطبيقها كل بضعة سنوات تزيد او تقل حسب النشرات الفنية ومدد الضمان التي تقدمها الشركات الصانعة.



هذه تجميعة من النشرات الفنية والابحاث والمواضيع الخاصة بانظمة حماية الخرسانة.








http://www.mediafire.com/file/bg1tssvm9groe4t/PROTECTIVE_COATINGS_TO_CONCRETE.rar/file[/URL]


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 ديسمبر 2019)

Crane Girder Calculations


[FONT=&quot]https://www.mediafire.com/file/pei3rk3jme03s2l/crane_girder_calculations.rar/file[/FONT]


----------



## امين الزريقي (10 ديسمبر 2019)

مثالان في التحليل الانشائي والتصميم الزلزالي لمبنى من 10 طوابق (ادوار) باستخدام برنامج الايتابس .


[FONT=&quot]https://www.mediafire.com/file/ymnvwvoega95him/SEISMIC_EXAMPLES.rar/file[/FONT]


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 ديسمبر 2019)

السلام عليكم


Sustainable Buildings او الابنية المستدامة صديقة البيئة والموفرة للطاقة كيف الوصول اليها تصميماً وتنفيذاً, هذه مجموعة من الابحاث المتقدمة ضمن كتاب واحد:


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8aXkZfv2mvPRXdEMjI0emFsLVE/view


----------



## امين الزريقي (19 ديسمبر 2019)

The effect of creep and shrinkage on tall buildings


في المرفقات تجدون ملفا بحثيا في تأثير الزحف و الانكماش على الابنية العالية المنشأة من الخرسانة المسلحة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 ديسمبر 2019)

محاضرات في تصميم الجسور (الكباري) للدكتور نبيل البياتي من جامعة التكنولوجيا في العراق
التصميم حسب الكود الامريكي AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications 2007
رابط المحاضرات من 1 الى 7

http://www.mediafire.com/file/gzyv8xizr9xnmzu/Nabeel_Bayati_IRAQ_bridge_lectures.zip

رابط المحاضرة الثامنة

http://www.mediafire.com/file/an1di...gStressesinBeamsandThin-WalledMembers2017.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 ديسمبر 2019)

*STRUT AND TIE Modeling of Concrete Members*


Strut and Tie Method for the Design of Reinforced Concrete Members

هذه مجموعة من الملفات الخاصة بطريقة الشداد والدعامة (كما تم تعريبها) 




[URL]http://onlinepubs.trb.org/onlinepubs/nchrp/docs/NCHRP20-07(306)_FR.pdf

https://docs.lib.purdue.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=3977&context=roadschool[/URL]


http://onlinepubs.trb.org/onlinepubs/archive/NotesDocs/20-07(217)_FR.pdf

https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/bridge/concrete/nhi17071.pdf

https://www.scrdownloader.com/scrib...om/doc/312192440/ASSHTO-Example-Strut-and-Tie


----------



## امين الزريقي (7 يناير 2020)

Foundations for Vibrating Machines


هذا الملف المرفق عبارة عن جدول اكسل لتصميم وحساب القواعد الخرسانية الحاملة لمعدات تنتج عنها اهتزازات عندما تكون في وضع التشغيل:
الحسابات تتبع الكودات الامريكية ACI 351 و غيرها ذات علاقة. 

مرفق ضمن الملف شروحات للطرق المتبعة في التصميم وتعليمات خاصة بمتطلبات الكودات المتبعة فيما يتعلق ببراغي التثبيت الخاصة بالماكينات وطرق زراعتها في الكتلة الخرسانية للقاعدة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 يناير 2020)

*تابع - المشاركة السابقة - قواعد الماكينات*






https://nptel.ac.in/content/storage2/courses/105101083/download/lec32.pdf


https://dlscrib.com/queue/foundatio...bda980b_pdf?queue_id=59c5956408bbc589136871b8

http://home.iitk.ac.in/~vinaykg/Iset495.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 يناير 2020)

تصميم الاساسات بشرح مبسط

Foundation Design Simply Explained

هذا كتاب من مقتنياتي القديمة يمتاز بلغته البسيطة غير المعقدة التي تجعل من يدخلون الى الموضوع لاول مرة يجدونه سهلا وواضحا في الشرح ويحوي عدد غير قليل من المسائل العملية التي تغطي مختلف مواضيع الكتاب وارجو ان يكون مفيدا. 


https://drive.google.com/file/d/17p_wIVh4y9KMQPkttkcqsOQIzdi5yTQE/view?usp=sharing


----------



## امين الزريقي (17 يناير 2020)

السلام عليكم 


هذه مجموعة من الحسابات الانشائية العملية والواقعية تغطي مواضيع متنوعة .

http://www.mediafire.com/file/g2q585au8x5exge/StructuralCalculations.zip


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 يناير 2020)

ادارة مخاطر الفیضانات والحد من اثارھا في المدن: فیضانات عمان كمثال


----------



## امين الزريقي (31 يناير 2020)

Steel Lattice Tower

مجموعة من الملفات تتعلق بتصميم وحساب ابراج ىالاتصالات المعدنية 
اضافة الى حساب القوى المؤثرة عليها

https://shodhganga.inflibnet.ac.in/bitstream/10603/74555/12/12_chapter 4.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 فبراير 2020)

المباني فائقة الارتفاع في روتردام <br>

Super High Rise in Rotterdam 

روتردام مدينة هولندية وميناء عالمي مشهور والملفات المرفقة عبارة عن دراسة اكاديمية (رسالة ماجستير) تبحث في طرق التصميم والانظمة الانشائية الخاصة بالابراج وناطحات السحاب التي انشئت في تلك المدينة وهي بالطبع يمكن ان تطبق في اماكن اخرى ولا يمكن ان تكون محصورة بها .



http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.840.8635&rep=rep1&type=pdf


https://repository.tudelft.nl/islan...fa-877e-3c976b6a67f5/datastream/OBJ1/download

https://repository.tudelft.nl/islan...fa-877e-3c976b6a67f5/datastream/OBJ2/download

https://repository.tudelft.nl/islan...fa-877e-3c976b6a67f5/datastream/OBJ4/download


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 فبراير 2020)

Seismic Conceptual Design of Buildings

هذا كتيب موجه الى الهندسين (المدنيين) والمعماريين والمسؤولين الحكوميين في قطاع البناء والاسكان و الكتاب من اصدارات الوكالة السويسرية للانماء 
والقصد منه تنبيه العاملين والمشاركين في اعمال الاسكانات في العالم بغرض التعريف بالتصميمات المفضلة من ناحية القدرة على مقاومة الزلازل او على الاقل التقليل من المخاطر المحتملة من حيث الاختيار الافضل معماريا وانشائيا وبالمحصلة فهو يدعو الى البساطة في التصميم المعماري والانشائي والبعد عن التصاميم المعقدة و الفقرات التالية مأخوذة من مقدمة المؤلف للكتاب:




For a long time earthquake risk was considered unavoidable. It was accepted that buildings would be damaged as a result of an earthquake’s ground shaking. Preventive measures for earthquakes were therefore mostly limited to disaster management preparedness. Although measures related to construction methods had already been proposed at the beginning of the 20th century, it is only during the last decades that improved and intensified research has revealed how to effectively reduce the vulnerability of structures to earthquakes.The objective of this document is to present recent knowledge on earthquake protection. Measures for buildings in a simple and easy to understand manner


The chosen method explains basic principles by matching them with illustrations, examples, and an explanatory text. The principles, photographs (from the author or third parties), and the texts are the result of a long research and design activity in the challenging and strongly evolving field of earthquake engineering.The author would like to thank, above all, the numerous photographs contributors mentioned at the end of the booklet, who have made available the results of extensive and often dangerous efforts. Thanks are also extended to the Federal Office for Water and Geology and the Swiss Agency for Development and Cooperation for editing and carefully printing this document 









https://www.preventionweb.net/files/687_10092.pdf​


----------



## امين الزريقي (4 فبراير 2020)

ٍIndustrial Structural Calculations

مرفق حسابات واقعية (actual) وهي مزيج من حسابات ميكانيكية انشائية خاصة بمنشآت صناعية والمنشأ الصناعي لا يعني بالضرورة بناء بل يمكن ان يكون جزءاً من ماكينة او خزان او ما شابه


http://www.mediafire.com/file/7myya..._CALCULATION_Amine_Regenerator-l_Reboiler.pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/file/0hdmurj21k9yejj/Design_Calculation_for_Hydrocarbon_skim_off_vessel.pdf​


----------



## امين الزريقي (5 فبراير 2020)

The Deflection In Concrete Slabs And Beams As Per ACI Code 


هذا كتيب يبحث في التهدلات (الترخيم ) الذي يحدث في البلاطات والجيزان (الكمرات) الخرسانية المسلحة للمهندس حسان حمامي حسب الكود الامريكي وبعض المراجع الاخرى فله الشكر بالنيابة عنكم جميعا.



http://www.mediafire.com/file/ujaze...SZbHEDMeO_LxealJ_k5twq5pWbFkQVKseWCBtV_0ULH3A


----------



## امين الزريقي (7 فبراير 2020)

*Seismic design of bridges lectures from Athens Technical University*

محاضرات في التصميم الزلزالي للجسور من اليونان جامعة اثينا التقنية

Seismic design of bridges lectures from NATIONAL TECHNICAL UNIVERSITY OF ATHENS

في المرفق الاول المحاضرة الاولى 
في المرفق الثاني المحاضرات الثانية والثالثة والرابعة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 فبراير 2020)

Railing and Handrails


مرفق مجموعة ملفات عن الدربزينات والحواجز الخاصة بالمباني انواعها مواصفاتها و التصميم الانشائي لها .


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 فبراير 2020)

tower crane foundation design تصميم قواعد الروافع البرجية


السلام عليكم 

في الواقع فان تصميم قواعد الروافع البرجية البرجية يتم من قبل المقاول حيث ان التصميم يراعي خواص تربة الموقع وظروف الموقع الخاصة اضافة الى ارتفاع الرافعة الفعال وحمولة الرافعة الخ.
الملفات المرفقة عبارة عن حسابات انشائية لحالات واقعية .


----------



## امين الزريقي (17 فبراير 2020)

حسابات انشائية متقدمة في تصميم الوصلات الكتفية للاطارات البابية.

الحسابات جزء من البحث موضوع رسالة الماجستير لطالب عربي في جامعة ايند هوفن الهولندية وهو باللغة الانجليزية.

Design of haunched connections in steel orthogonal portal frames

https://pure.tue.nl/ws/portalfiles/portal/47026374/794991-1.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (19 فبراير 2020)

Structural Design of Air and Gas Ducts 


هذا كتاب يهم المهندسين الانشائيين والميكانيكيين اذ يتعلق بالتصميم الانشائي لمجاري الهواء التي تكون عادة من الصاج المقوى والتي تستعمل لنقل الهواء سواء لاغراض التكييف او لاغراض صناعية اخرى وكذلك انواعا اخرى من الغاز في محطات القوى بانواعها المتعددة واستعمالاتها المتنوعة.

https://epdf.pub/queue/the-structur...ts-for-power-stations-and-industrial-boi.html


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 فبراير 2020)

*Crane Calculations and information*

Crane Calculations and information

هذه مجموعة من ملفات حسابات عملية وواقعية خاصة بالرافعات بانواعها.


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 مارس 2020)

السلام عليكم 

مجموعة ملفات وكتب خاصة بحساب النحر ف يقواعد الجسور والمنشىت المائية


Simplified Method for Calculation of Scour at Bridges


https://static.tti.tamu.edu/tti.tamu.edu/documents/0-5505-1.pdf


وهذه مجموعة اخرى من الملفات.

https://mega.nz/#!34M2DSIC!asBm9e5vt6rw0-q7cdeb3OM4Ob0NTrK7Ox19JIGk3pI


----------



## امين الزريقي (13 مارس 2020)

الحصاد المائي

Rainwater Harvesting


مجموعة ابحاث ومقالات تتعلق بموضوع الحصاد المائي وهو احدى طرق توفير مصادر متجددة للمياه باستغلال مياه الامطار والسيول الناتجة عنها بتجميها لاستغلالها اما لغايات الشرب والاستعمالات المنزلية واحيانا لاغراض الزراعة.

آبار جمع المياه كانت احدى الطرق التقليدية للحصاد المائي منذ فترات طويلة وقبل ظهور هذا المصطلح الحديث وكانت هذه الآبار وما زالت موجودة في ارياف بلاد الشام التي لم تكن قريبة من مصادر المياه الجارية و الآن مع توفر مصادر المياه البلدية والتي تزود السكان بالمياه قل استخدام تلك الابار ولكن مع شح المياه والازمات التي تحصل احيانا كثيراً في تزويد السكان جعلت من الضروري التفكير في تجميع المياه من الامطار وخصوصا التي تسقط على اسطح البيوت وايجاد خزانات لجمعها واستغلالها وقت الحاجة اليها. 

هذه الملفات من مصادر متنوعة وتعكس بالتالي تجارب متنوعة.



https://mega.nz/#!z5tggKAI!yYJOJRuIDJTXkFRA3xe3pLsB93_6ImQCUgSoUKCDPFM


----------



## م.الدجيل (13 مارس 2020)

بوركت


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 مارس 2020)

الكتاب الاول 


Analysis and design of beams solved problems

وهو عبارة عن مراجعة شاملة في تصميم الجيزان (الكمرات) الخرسانية المسلحة حسب الكود الفلبيني (نسخة متطابقة مع ACI 318 الامريكي)
الكتاب الثاني

Hydraulics Reviewer

وهو كذلك مراجعة لمادة الهيدروليكا في مواضيع الجريان لمادة الهيدروليكا وهو كذلك من الفلبين.


----------



## امين الزريقي (19 مارس 2020)

امين الزريقي قال:


> الكتاب الاول
> 
> 
> Analysis and design of beams solved problems
> ...



في الرابط التالي كتاب مبسط في تصميم الخرسانة المسلحة حسب الكود الفلبيني المطابق لِ (ACI 318 -05) . 

https://mega.nz/#!HxM20apK!7UVzX6wAy6t_kWro3jIdlrzIDa8SYH4OUuGye7OnLh8
[FONT=source_sans_proregular]



[/FONT]


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 مارس 2020)

السلام عليكم 


الملف المرفق بعنوان Seismic design and improvement of concrete structures (ترجمة العنوان الاصلي بالفارسي).

الملف من احدى الجامعات الايرانية ويحوي شرحا باللغة الفارسية مع استخدام برنامج الايتابس.

ارجو ان يكون مفيداً في بعض الجوانب.

https://mega.nz/#!ex8jFDDR!xaZxyAa4_Bf918jqE-gZCGtU46uH4YZ2l6D6O9zSUVg


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 أبريل 2020)

السلام عليكم 

مرفق روابط يمكن منها تحميل مجموعة كبيرة من مطبوعات الهيئة الامريكية المعروفة:
[h=1]Search Results[/h][h=2]Web result with site links[/h]
[h=3]NEHRP - National Earthquake Hazards Reduction Program[/h]





المتعلقة بالتوصيات الخاصة بتصميم المنشآت المقاومة للزلازل. بعض الروابط المرفقة يمكن منها تنزيل اكثر من مطبوعة وقد يكون بعضها مكررا.

ارجو لكم الفائدة. 





https://www.fema.gov/media-library/assets/documents/107646

https://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/TechnicalNotes/NIST.TN.1863-1.pdf

https://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/TechnicalNotes/NIST.TN.1863-2.pdf

https://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/TechnicalNotes/NIST.TN.1863-3.pdf

https://www.nehrp.gov/pdf/nistgcr12-917-18.pdf

https://www.nehrp.gov/pdf/Project17PlanningReport.pdf

https://www.fema.gov/media-library/assets/documents/6015?id=2103

https://www.fema.gov/media-library/assets/documents/6015?id=2103

https://www.nehrp.gov/pdf/nistgcr10-917-5.pdf

https://www.fema.gov/media-library/assets/documents/18152?id=4103

https://www.nehrp.gov/pdf/nistgcr11-917-10.pdf

https://www.nehrp.gov/pdf/nistgcr11-917-11.pdf

https://www.nehrp.gov/pdf/nistgcr12-917-19.pdf

https://www.nehrp.gov/pdf/nistgcr12-917-19hr.pdf

https://www.nehrp.gov/pdf/nistgcr12-917-21.pdf

https://www.nehrp.gov/pdf/GCR 14-917-30_Use of High-Strength Reinforcement.pdf

https://www.fema.gov/media-library/assets/documents/105764


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 أبريل 2020)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هذا رابط واحد بديل.
> 
> ...


----------



## امين الزريقي (5 أبريل 2020)

Design of Shear Reinforcement for a circular section 

مرفق ورقة بحثية حول تصميم تسليح القص للمقاطع الخرسانية الدائرية وهي حسب الكود المستخدم في هونج كونج
(كود شبيه بالكود البريطاني BS 8110).


----------



## امين الزريقي (20 أبريل 2020)

Pushover Analysis



https://mega.nz/file/jpdVVAyY#eY5q9jNov3InDOVWzA_olGpqFp5ZaSzHlBAZbhaMdaE


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 أبريل 2020)

FISHING HARBOR PLANNING [h=2]construction and management[/h]
هذا المرجع المرفق في الرابط التالي يتعلق بتخطيط وانشاء وادارة موانيء الصيد وهو صادر عن منظمة الاغذية والزراعة التابعة للامم المتحدة.


http://www.fao.org/3/i1883e/i1883e.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 أبريل 2020)

Small Dams and Weirs in Earth And Gabion Materials

هذا الدليل المرفق من اصدارات منظمة الاغذية والزراعة التابعة للامم المتحدة وهو يشرح وسائل رخيصة يمكن استخدامها في الدول الفقيرة والغنية لانشاء مرافق تخدم توفير الغذاء عن طريق الزراعة , هذه المرافق تشمل منشآت لاغراض الري والتحكم بالمياه او تجميعها او حصادها الخ. مثل السدود الصغيرة والهدارات التي تنشأ في مجاري المياه سواء الدائمة الجريان او الموسمية . ويتم تنفيذها باستخدام مواد متوفرة في البيئة نفسها مثل التربة والاحجار والتي يتم تنفيذها باستخدام السلال المعدنية المصنعة من الاسلاك الرفيعة 4 الى 6 مم والتي تسمى gabions او السلال بالعربية. كما يشمل الدليل الطرق التي تتبع في تصميم تلك المنشآت لضمان استقرارها وسلامتها وديمومتها كذلك.


http://www.fao.org/3/a-bl041e.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 مايو 2020)

السلام عليكم 

هذا عرض تقديمي presentation حول التحديات المرافقة للتصميم الانشائي للمباني المرتفعة النحيفة لمقاومة احمال الزلازل والرياح حسب الخبرة والممارسة السائدة في سنغافورة احدى دول شرق آسيا المتطورة والمتقدمة وقد تم هذا التقديم خلال المنتدى الخاص بآخر تقنيات التصميم والانشاء للابنية الفولاذية و المركبة من الخرسانة والفولاذ. 


Regency Steel Asia Symposium on Latest Design & Construction

Technologies for Steel and Composite Steel-Concrete Structures

ويشمل العرض المحاور التالية:
Structural Design Challenges for Tall Buildings -1
Structural Systems for Tall Buildings-2--
3- Key Considerations for Seismic Design

4- Overview of BC3 (خاص بمتطلبات التصميم في سنغافورة)
5-Case Studies حالات مدروسة تم بحثها في العرض

6- Comparison of Wind & Seismic Effects

7- Cost Comparison of Concrete vs Composite Tall Buildings

8-Concluding Remarks



Design of Slender Tall for Wind & Earthquake

https://mega.nz/file/3x8ynIJT#F3dI-Oxb29nXNQMari2abDMbxClyVXNBgUacQjWsKqc


----------



## امين الزريقي (5 يونيو 2020)

دليل المحافظة على الرصف الخرساني (دليل المحافظة على بلاطات الطرق الخرسانية)
Concrete Pavement Preservation Guide


[FONT=&quot]This document provides valuable guidance and information on the selection, design, and construction of
cost-effective concrete pavement preservation treatments. It is based on a document prepared in 2008 but has been revised and expanded to include updated information to assist highway agencies in effectively managing their concrete pavement network ﻿through the application of timely and effective preservation treatments. The preservation approach typically uses low-cost, minimally invasive techniques to improve the overall condition of the pavement. In addition to several introductory chapters covering pavement preservation concepts and pavement evaluation, eight chapters on specific concrete pavement preservation treatments are included: slab stabilization, partial-depth repairs, full-depth repairs, retrofitted edge drains, load transfer restoration, diamond grinding, joint resealing, and concrete overlays. Each of these chapters discusses the purpose of each treatment, its limitations and effectiveness, material and design considerations, construction recommendations, and quality assurance/troubleshooting information. Besides, a final chapter is included in strategy selection procedures.[/FONT]​
يوفر هذا الدليل إرشادات ومعلومات قيّمة حول اختيار، تصميم وتنفيذ اعمال إصلاح وإدامة الطرق (جمع طريق) التي تسخدم في رصفها الخرسانة (الرصف القاسي Rigid Pavement تمييزاً لها عن الرصف المرن Flexible Pavement باستخدام الخلطات الاسفلتية ) وذلك باستعمال وسائل فعالة من حيث التكلفة. وهي مبنية على وثيقة تم إعدادها في عام 2008 لكن تم تنقيحها وتوسيعها لتشمل معلومات محدثة لمساعدة الجهات التي تدير شبكة طرق خرسانية بشكل فعال من خلال تطبيق طرق الاصلاح والمعالجة الفعالة في الوقت المناسب. 
يستخدم هذا الدليل عادة تقنيات قليلة التكاليف وبمدى محدود من التوغل لتحسين الحالة العامة لرصفات (بلاطات) الطريق الخرسانية . كما يحوي العديد من الفصول التمهيدية التي تغطي مفاهيم الحفاظ على الرصفات وكذلك طرق تقييم الطريق, وقد تم تضمين ثمانية فصول حول معالجة و حفظ وادامة رصفات الطرق الخرسانية المحددة: 
*تثبيت البلاطات الخرسانية 
* اجراء إصلاحات جزئية 
*إصلاحات بكامل العمق 
* إصلاحات جوهرية لمصارف المياه الجانبية 
* اصلاح وسائل إنتقال الأحمال خلال الفواصل بين الرصفات بدءاً بعمليات الجلخ والتنعيم باستخدام الاقراص الماسية ، معالجة الفواصل بإعادة اغلاقها بالمعاجين واضافة طبقات خرسانية حيث يلزم .

يناقش كل فصل من هذه الفصول الغرض من كل طريقة للعلاج ، وحدود الاستخدام وفعاليتها ، والاعتبارات الخاصة بالمواد والتصميم ، والتوصيات الخاصة بالتنفيذ ، ومعلومات حول ضمان الجودة مع استكشاف الأخطاء وتداركها troubleshooting . إلى جانب ذلك، تم تضمين الفصل الأخير كيفية اختيار افضل استراتيجية للاصلاح.



https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/pavement/concrete/pubs/hif14004.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 يونيو 2020)

توقيع وتصميم وتنفيذ وتشغيل وصيانة مكبات النفايات الصحية siting, design, operation and rehabilitation of landfills

يسمى مكب النفايات احيانا المرمى الهندسي

https://viewer.pdfrock.com/view.php?file=c281cb81195bac682ab7311d98296837&title=%5BPDF%5D+Siting%2C+Design%2C+Operation+And+Rehabilitation+Of+Landfills%3A+Best+Practice+Environmental+Management


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يونيو 2020)

مشكور و مأجور


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 يونيو 2020)

Sea Water Intake Area Pipe Rack


حسابات رف معدني حامل لماسورة مأخذ مياه من البحر تجدونه في المرفقات


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 يونيو 2020)

OFFSHORE CONCRETE STRUCTURES



هناك العديد من المنشآت البحرية التي تستخد الخرسانة المسلحة في انشائها ومنها حوائط المراسي البحرية Quay Walls والجسور Bridges و كذلك الابنية الخفيفة Light houses و الارصفة الطافية Marinas.

في الكتيب المرفق شرح وتعريف بهذه المنشآت وخواص الخرسانة التي تستخدم لذلك.

https://cdn.ymaws.com/concretenz.org.nz/resource/resmgr/docs/conf/2009/s1_p2_ole_olsen.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (19 يونيو 2020)

Nasr Abboushi - Reinforced Concrete Structures 

Full Copy with Part I ,Part II and Part III

هذه النسخة الكاملة (لغاية الان) من كتاب الدكتور نصر عبوشي من جامعة الخليل التكنولوجية شاملا جزءا اضافيا يتعلق بتصميم الجدلران المسلحة لمقاومة القوى الافقية بدءاً من صفحة 462.


https://mega.nz/file/yk1lDZQT#srCdPDUsfKuT1TucBZlbMy97-AdGW0IHEwP3aA2kRNo


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 يونيو 2020)

التصميم المعماري للمباني المقاومة للزلازل "الهيئة المعمارية والسلوك الزلزالي للمباني"للدكتور جلال الدبيك
جامعة النجاح نابلس فلسطين 

https://repository.najah.edu/bitstr...ب_التصميم_المعماري.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 يوليو 2020)

تقرير عن التقويات (التعديلات) الزلزالية التحديثية التي اجريت على مجموعة من المنشآت السويسرية 

كلمة retrofit هي كلمة ناتجة عن الكلمتين التاليتين retroactive وتعني بأثر رجعي و refit بمعنى يجدد او يعيد الشيء الى حالته الاولى وعندما تجتمع الكلمتان في كلمة واحدة retrofit يصبح معناها الاصطلاحي هو ان يتم الاصلاح بأثر رجعي فيجعل من الشيء المستهدف بالاصلاح مجددا ومجهزا كما لو كان قد صنع او انشيء حديثا و من ذلك ان منشأً قد تم بناؤه قبل خمسين عاما ولم يكن في حينه مقاوما للزلازل فعندما يتم اجراء عملية (تعديل مع التحديث retrofitting ) يصبح هذا المنشأ كما لو انه انشيء بالمواصفات ومتطلبات البناء الحديثة او المعاصرة.



Seismic Retrofitting Of Structures
Strategies and Collection of Examples From Switzerland

https://www.research-collection.ethz.ch/bitstream/handle/20.500.11850/152142/eth-1643-01.pdf​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (12 يوليو 2020)

مشكور في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 يوليو 2020)

Noise Barrier Design Calculation 


تصميم حواجز الضوضاء وهي الحواجز التي تركب على جوانب الطرق داخل المدن واحيانا خارجها لحماية الساكنين من التلوث الصوتي (الضوضاء) Sound Pollution


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 يوليو 2020)

تابع المشاركة السابقة:

مرفق مجموعة كتب وادلة وحسابات تتعلق بتلك الحواجز:


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 يوليو 2020)

تابع المشاركة السابقة:

مرفق مجموعة كتب وادلة وحسابات تتعلق بتلك الحواجز:

http://www.ucprc.ucdavis.edu/pdf/UCPRC-RP-2010-04.pdf

https://www.cedr.eu/download/Publications/2017/CEDR-TR2017-02-noise-barriers.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (20 يوليو 2020)

السلام عليكم 


هذا الكتاب ( في الرابط ) والبحث المرفق مفيدان للمهندسين الذين يعملون او يبحثون في مجال ادارة مياه الامطار تصريفها والاستفادة منها stormwater management.


https://ocf.dc.gov/sites/default/fi...ntireDraftStormwaterManagementGuidebook_0.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 يوليو 2020)

Steel buildings in europe single storey 

الاجزاء الثلاثة الاولى


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 يوليو 2020)

الاجزاء الرابع الى الحادي عشر من هذه الموسوعة الخاصة بموضوع الابنية الفولاذية (ذات الطابق الواحد) التي تصمم وتنفذ حسب الكودات والمواصفات الموحدة اضافة الى الممارسات الشائعة comon practice في البلدان الاوروبية.


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 يوليو 2020)

المرجع الهندسي الضخم الخاص بتصميم المنشأت العلوية للجسور (الكباري) حسب طريقة آشتو معامل الحمل والمقاومة



LRFD Reference Manual for the Design of Bridge Superstructures




https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/bridge/pubs/nhi15047.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 أغسطس 2020)

Seismic Design of Buildings To Eurocodes Worked Examples




https://eurocodes.jrc.ec.europa.eu/doc/WS_335/report/EC8_Seismic_Design_of_Buildings-Worked_examples.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (7 أغسطس 2020)

BRIDGE SEISMIC RETROFIT DESIGN CRITERIA 


في المرفقات ملف من كولومبيا البريطانية و على الرغم من محلية الوثيقة فان الملف مفيد للغاية لتوافقه مع اغلب الكودات العالمية وهو مفيد في حال الرغبة في اعادة تهيئة Retrofit الجسور القديمة الموجودة والمستخدمة حالياً لمقاومة التأثيرات الزلزالية في حال حدوثها لا سمح الله. والملف كما يشير العنوان هو عبارع عن معطيات التصميم الواجبة لاجراء تلك الاعمال اللازمة لتهيئة الجسور او الكباري كما اشرت سابقا لتكون قادرة على تحمل المؤثرات الزلزالية المحتملة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 أغسطس 2020)

Retrofitting and Refurbishment of Existing Bridges

السلام عليكم 

في الرابط التالي اضافة الى المرفقات مجموعة من الابحاث والمواضيع المتعلقة باصلاح وتهيئة الجسور (الكباري) للتوافق مع متطلبات الكودات الحديثة.


https://mega.nz/file/3w1xFRAR#POz4XlH31GmXJk-SHuQFPPJMEBIhlri_nH8OSUGOIRI


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 أغسطس 2020)

*جدران الجابيون المكونة من السلال الحجرية*

السلال الحجرية Gapions

الجابيون عبارة عن أقفاص (سلال على شكل متوازي المستطيلات) مصنعة من اسلاك مختلفة الاقطار 4-6-8 مم او اكثر 
يتم تصنيع سلال الجابيون بواسطة الأسلاك المغطاة بـالبلاستك PVC أو المجلفنة أو المصنعة من سبيكة الزنك الومنيوم المعروفة بمادة الجلفان Galfan. تستخدم على نطاق واسع في منع تآكل التربة وانجرافها، وكذلك في تقوية الردميات الترابية (ردميات جسم الطريق) Embankments , اضافة الى تشكيل الجدران الساندة (المرنة flexible) البديل الرخيص احيانا للجدران الساندة المسلحة وذلك بعد تعبئتها بالاحجار المتدرجة .































يتم التعامل مع الجدران الحجرية باعتبارها كتل شبه متماسكة ويتم تصميمها انشائيا وحساب استقرارها باعتبارها جدرانا ساندة معرضة الى ضغوط التربة وتتوازن تحت تأثير اوزانها الذاتية مع الاحمال المؤثرة عندما تكون الجدران تحت ضغط فقط اي ان محصلة القوى المؤثرة تمر في الثلث الوسط في كافة المقاطه الافقية. والملفات المرفقة تغطي معظم ما يحتاجه المصمم من معلومات تصميمية و خلافها مما يتعلق بهذا النوع من الانشاء.


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 أغسطس 2020)

الجسور الطافية (العائمة). Floating Bridges-- Pontoon Bridges

الجسر العائم عبارة عن مجموعة من القوارب او الطوافات المتقاربة المسافات توضع عموديا على اتجاه مجرى مائي وتربط الى بعضها و يعلوها مسار او سطح مثبت بها.
تستقر هذه القوارب او الطوافات عند سطح الماء بفعل ظاهرة الطفو التي تحدد الاحمال العليا التي يمكن ان ترتكز او تمر عليها . هذه الطوافات او القوارب يمكن ان تكون مفتوحة من الاعلى او مغلقة كما يمكن ان يكون المنشأ المكون منها دائما او مؤقتاً لفترة محددة. تصنع الدكة التي تشكل السطح او المسار المستخدم للعبور الخشب او اجزاء نمطية من المعدن , كما يمكن ان تكون سطحا خرسانيا او اسفلتيا فوق اطار معدني من الحديد او الالومنيوم او المواد البلاستيكية المقواة بالالياف. وهذه الجسور يمكن ان تكون للاستخدام العسكري او المدني المتنوع. 

يستكمل ....


----------



## E.Yousrey (14 أغسطس 2020)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.
> عاشت ايدك استاذنا @امين الزريقي
> نزلت ملف التحليل الحراري لم ينفتح (علما ان حجمه صغير جدا حوالي 167 كيلوبايت)...ربما السبب بنسخة الادوبي خاصتي او ان الملف معطوب.
> تقبل تحياتي


 السلام عليكم ... ملف *[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]Concrete Buildings Scheme Design Manual
تم تنزيله و فتحه .. و ليس به أي مشاكل[/FONT]*


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 أغسطس 2020)

امين الزريقي قال:


> الجسور الطافية (العائمة). Floating Bridges-- Pontoon Bridges
> 
> الجسر العائم عبارة عن مجموعة من القوارب او الطوافات المتقاربة المسافات توضع عموديا على اتجاه مجرى مائي وتربط الى بعضها و يعلوها مسار او سطح مثبت بها.
> تستقر هذه القوارب او الطوافات عند سطح الماء بفعل ظاهرة الطفو التي تحدد الاحمال العليا التي يمكن ان ترتكز او تمر عليها . هذه الطوافات او القوارب يمكن ان تكون مفتوحة من الاعلى او مغلقة كما يمكن ان يكون المنشأ المكون منها دائما او مؤقتاً لفترة محددة. تصنع الدكة التي تشكل السطح او المسار المستخدم للعبور الخشب او اجزاء نمطية من المعدن , كما يمكن ان تكون سطحا خرسانيا او اسفلتيا فوق اطار معدني من الحديد او الالومنيوم او المواد البلاستيكية المقواة بالالياف. وهذه الجسور يمكن ان تكون للاستخدام العسكري او المدني المتنوع.
> ...




https://b-ok.cc/book/2353175/dc1e28

https://b-ok.cc/book/2353176/76d9ad


----------



## امين الزريقي (20 أغسطس 2020)

Roof Rain Water Drainage

يحتوي الكتابان المرفقان والملف الثالث معلومات هامة عن حساب وانظمة صرف مياه الامطار عن اسطح المنازل.


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 أغسطس 2020)

Examples On Vertical Curves


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 سبتمبر 2020)

Design of Straight Shafted Bored Piles in London Clay

السلام عليكم 

الملف المرفق يعطي توصيات احد المجالس العلمية الهندسية البريطانية لتصميم الخوازيق المحفورة ذات المحور المستقيم في التربة الطينية الموجودة في مدينة لندن (وغير لندن بالطبع ذات التربة المشابهة).


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 سبتمبر 2020)

Supplying Drinking Water in rural area- green sustainable safe water resource

مشروع لتزويد المناطق ذات المياه الشحيحة بمصادر مستدامة وآمنة وبوسائل صديقة للبيئة Green Sustainable & Safe


https://mega.nz/file/ntkEnQJR#xH4o2VMcZb3ZwyMFbsb9GDw6HRd4Dl3K78kxokzLrlQ


----------



## امين الزريقي (4 سبتمبر 2020)

السلام عليكم

تدريب على تطبيق كود الخرسانة الامريكي الصادر عام 2011

هذا التدريب training عقد في فيتنام من قبل البروفسور DAVID Darwin المؤلف المشارك والمتابع للكتاب المنهجي الجامعي الشهير في الخرسانة مع الروفسور Arther Nilson وآخرين . المباديء التي وردت في هذا التدريب لا شك تنفع وانت تعمل في اي من الطبعات الصادرة للكود بعد 2011.

https://mega.nz/file/2ssRBA5A#eB30JoYvR51fkSL7YW4RJBNA3ksHo2xCGGDzsfHW_9s


----------



## hassananas (11 سبتمبر 2020)

السلام عليكم 
هل يمتلك احد هذا الكتاب
Stability of buildings Part 3: Shear walls
The Institution of Structural Engineers

واكون له من الشاكرين ...دمتم جميعا


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 سبتمبر 2020)

https://mega.nz/file/2ssHGJgY#LRNJ6kfE_tkNt4xHH9SadUCVFDYUdxNZVEHNHTYOj7Y


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 سبتمبر 2020)

Stability of Buildings During Construction


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 سبتمبر 2020)

Engineering Courses in Sanitation from INDIA

http://cpheeo.gov.in/upload/uploadfiles/files/engineering_chapter1.pdf


http://cpheeo.gov.in/upload/uploadfiles/files/engineering_chapter2.pdf


http://cpheeo.gov.in/upload/uploadfiles/files/engineering_chapter3.pdf



[URL="http://cpheeo.gov.in/upload/uploadfiles/files/engineering_chapter4.pdf"]http://cpheeo.gov.in/upload/uploadfiles/files/engineering_chapter4.pdf



http://cpheeo.gov.in/upload/uploadfiles/files/engineering_chapter5.pdf
[/URL]


http://cpheeo.gov.in/upload/uploadfiles/files/engineering_chapter6.pdf

http://cpheeo.gov.in/upload/uploadfiles/files/engineering_chapter7.pdf


http://cpheeo.gov.in/upload/uploadfiles/files/engineering_chapter8.pdf



http://cpheeo.gov.in/upload/uploadfiles/files/engineering_chapter9.pdf


http://cpheeo.gov.in/upload/uploadfiles/files/engineering_chapter10.pdf



http://cpheeo.gov.in/upload/uploadfiles/files/engineering_chapter7.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 أكتوبر 2020)

السلام عليكم 

مرفق الرسومات التنفيذية Issued for Construction Drawings لعبارات امرار خدمات كهروميكانيكية وصناعية خاصة باحد مشاريع نقل وتصنيع الغاز الطبيعي .


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 أكتوبر 2020)

Reinforced Concrete Design



in accordance with AS 3600—2009


in accordance with AS 3600—2009


In accordance with Australian Standard 


https://www.ccaa.com.au/imis_prod/d...Concrete_Design_in_Accordance_with_AS3600.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 أكتوبر 2020)

دليل اصلاح ومعالجة اسطح الخرسانة المصبوبة الظاهرة سواء اسطح الجدران الرأسية او اسطح البلاطات الافقية من الاعلى او الاسفل

Handbook for the surface Treatment of Concrete

Handbook for the surface
﻿treatment of concrete







https://www.teknos.com/globalassets...ook-for-the-surface-treatment-of-concrete.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (7 أكتوبر 2020)

Pedestrian Bridge and Atheletic Building Structural Design Report

مشروع تخرج لمستوى البكالوريوس من احدى الجامعات الامريكية
https://web.wpi.edu/Pubs/E-project/...02/unrestricted/MQP_LDA1801_Final_Report_.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (10 أكتوبر 2020)

Trenching and Shoring Manual of California State


https://dot.ca.gov/-/media/dot-medi...struction/201906-sc-trenchingshoring-a11y.pdf​


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 أكتوبر 2020)

underground construction research papers


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 أكتوبر 2020)

اوراق ابحاث اضافية حول Underground Engineering


----------



## امين الزريقي (23 أكتوبر 2020)

في المرفقات دراسة بحثية قام بها استاذان جامعيان من كلية الهندسة بحلوان حول واقعة انهيار بناية من اثني عشر دورا عام 2004 في القاهرة بعد ان شب حريق في تلك البناية واثناء القيام باعمال الاطفاء والدروس المستفادة بعد تلك الكارثة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 أكتوبر 2020)

تصميم الوسائل المساعدة في عمليات الرفع 

Design of Lifting Devices 

تشمل وسائل الرفع المساعدة الاحبال , Slings and Lifting cables التي يعلق بها الحمل المطلوب رفعه وحلقات التعليق Padeyes و قضبان التوزيع Spreader bars ومثل هذه الادوات لهاقدرات محددة ومحسوبة سلفاً من اجل عمليات الرفع الآمن والمسيطر عليه وتجنب الاحداث التي تنتج عن عمليات الرفع الرعناء التي قد تتسبب بكوارث. معظم الوسائل المستخدمة تكون مصممة للاستخدام في مجال واسع من العمليات المتشابهة وبعضها يكون مصمما بشكل خاص custom designed للاستخدام في حالات معينة من الاحمال الفائقة او التي تتطلب معدات تتناسب مع ظروف تحميل خاصة وشركات الرفع المتخصصة تدرس بالطبع كل حالة بانفراد وتقرر لها ما يلزم لتحقيق نتيجة سليمة وآمنة وبعيدا عن المخاطر.

الملفات المرفقة تغطي اهم تلك الوسائل, وارجو ان يكون فيها فائدة واضافة للمعارف الضرورية للمهندس.

الصورتان التاليتان لقضيب توزيع (غفة) كما يسمى محليأ في الاردن صممت خصيصا لرفع محرك ضخم يزن حوالي 13 طنا على ما اذكر ويرفع من اربع نقاط كما كان مقررا لكن تم اختصار بعض التقويات عندما علم بامكانية رفع المحرك على جزئين. والصور الاخرى من النت لتمثيل ما يتوفر من تلك الوسائل وهي كثيرة بالطبع.


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 نوفمبر 2020)

Advanced Geotechnical Lecture Notes 

هذه المحاضرات (59 محاضرة) تغطي مواضيع اساسية و اخرى متقدمة من مادة الهندسة الجيوتقنية من احد المعاهد التقنية الهندية .

http://www.mediafire.com/file/thd160mq82pk83a/advancedGeotechnical_lecture_notes.zip/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 نوفمبر 2020)

Design for Serviceability​
تصميم العناصر الخرسانية لتحقيق حدود الاستخدام التشغيلي ألآمن للمنشآت التي تقع ضمنها هذه العناصر (تبعا لطريقة حالات الحدود) Serviceability Limit State.

الملف المرفق هو الجزء التاسع من كتاب للدكتور نادر عكاشة وهو يدرس في جامعة ابو ظبي.


----------



## hassananas (9 نوفمبر 2020)

يا ريت باقي الكتاب ان تيسر


----------



## امين الزريقي (9 نوفمبر 2020)

hassananas قال:


> يا ريت باقي الكتاب ان تيسر



للاسف محاضرات الدكتور نادرعكاشة في جامعة ابو ظبي غير متوفرة لدي.

هذه مجموعة محاضرات الخرسانة المسلحة للدكتور نادر عكاشة في جامعة فلسطين مجمعة في كتاب واحد .


https://mega.nz/file/bk0kwIbT#yWD2Ma8PkFo2ECqc3XG3YDzE6VYbmbvw_jGXe_J6Xws


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 نوفمبر 2020)

SEISMIC DESIGN AND TESTING OF A 5-STORY PRECAST CONCRETE
BUILDING WITH DUCTILE CONNECTIONS​تصميم واختبار مبنى خرساني مسبق الصب مزود بوصلات مطيلة.

كما يشير العنوان لهذا الكتيب (42 صفحة) هذا مشروع لترويج احد البرامج الخاصة بالتصميم الزلزالي للمنشآت الخرسانية PRESSS precast seismic structural systems ( يعود الكتاب لعام 1999) حيث يتم محاكاة المبنى المصمم بواسطة البرنامج في اختبار عملي على نموذج للمبنى في المختبر ومقارنة النتائج العملية مع النظرية باستخدام البرنامج.

ارجو ان يكون مفيدأ.


https://aees.org.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Papers-01-to-06.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 نوفمبر 2020)

FOUNDATIONS DESIGN SIMPLY EXPLAINED 

كتاب جامعي بريطاني لمؤلف مشهور في وقته صغير الحجم قديم نسبيا اذ يعود الى السبعينيات من القرن الماضي و كما يشير العنوان فهو يشرح تصميم الاساسات بطريقة سهلة وللكتاب من عنوانه نصيب كبير وعلى الرغم من قدم الكتاب فهو ما يزال كأنه جديد. 

نسخة الكتاب هذه متوسطة الجودة ولكنها مع ذلك واضحة ويمكن ان يستفاد منها.

https://mega.nz/file/LsU13K5J#HOOhR7vzPbP72VvDZrNE253Fc8LagnRvJ7LlsjwHn7k

https://mega.nz/file/D5NhCQ5J#qss2YGJ22YlVwdXyZpAPpQ4iVGA9Gs4jhE_vOTFM-JI


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 نوفمبر 2020)

استخدامات متنوعة للعجلات المعاد تدويرها موضوع رسالة دكتوراه 



Use of Tyre Shreds in Civil Engineering Applications

استخدام الاطارات الممزقة في تطبيقات الهندسة المدنية


https://www.diva-portal.org/smash/get/diva2:989894/FULLTEXT01.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 نوفمبر 2020)

امين الزريقي قال:


> استخدامات متنوعة للعجلات المعاد تدويرها موضوع رسالة دكتوراه
> 
> 
> 
> ...







(هذا الموضوع امتداد للمشاركة رقم 91 )
https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=593242&page=10


----------



## امين الزريقي (19 نوفمبر 2020)

التصميم الانشائي باستخدام المباديء الاساسية 

structural design using basic principles


هذا الكتاب حقيقة من افضل الكتب واحدثها في شرح وتوضيح وتبسيط المفاهيم الخاصة بتصميم العناصر الانشائية من كمرات (جيزان , عتبات الخ) او اعمدة او بلاطات او سواها مما تشكل في مجموعها منشىآت تامة تحت كافة انواع الاحمال واياً كانت المادة المستخدمة في الانشاء من حديد , خرسانة , أخشاب وغيرها . 

الكتاب يتبع الكودات الاوربية في التصميم والاحمال حسب الطرق الحدية limit states design method ,وهي المماثلة لطريقة التصميم المسماة اختصارا (lrfd (load and resistance factor design والمتبعة في الولايات المتحدة.


https://www.engbookspdf.com/uploads...signfromFirstPrinciplesbyMichaelByfield-1.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (20 نوفمبر 2020)

البنايات الطوبية المحصورة المقاومة للزلازل

confined earthquak resistant masonry building


هذا الكتاب حول تطوير استخدام المباني الطوبية قليلة الارتفاع حوالي (اربعة او خمسة طوابق) الواسعة الانتشار في مناطق عديدة من العالم وجعلها مقاومة للزلازل بإحاطة وحصر تلك الابنية المكونة من حوائط حاملة من الطوب او الحجر وبلاطات خرسانية مسلحة باعمدة خارجية متصلة بجيزان رابطة افقية اثبتت نجاعة في حماية مثل هذه الابنيية اثناء الزلازل مقارنة بتلك التي لم يكن بها مثل هذه الاحزمة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 نوفمبر 2020)

التصميم والانشاء المقاوم للفيضان flood resistant design and construction

من منشورات حمعية المهندسين الامريكية و يستخدم هذا الكتاب الوحدات الامريكية اضافة الى الوحدات الدولية (المترية).
[]American Society of Civil engineers[]

https://ipfs.io/ipfs/bafykbzaceba3x...merican Society of Civil Engineers (2015).pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 نوفمبر 2020)

مرجع في تصميم جدران التربة المثبتة ميكانيكيا وميول التراب المسلحة 














Design of Mechanically Stabilized Earth Walls and Reinforced Soil Slopes – Volume I+II﻿D 




https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/engineering/geotech/pubs/nhi10024/nhi10024.pdf



https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/engineering/geotech/pubs/nhi10025/nhi10025.pdf​


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 نوفمبر 2020)

Study of the behavior of mechanically stabilized earth (MSE) walls subjected
to differential settlements


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 نوفمبر 2020)

Advanced designed methods for BLAST loaded Steel Structures
 



https://constructalia.arcelormittal.com/files/Blasting--521c35a7d401fce3f081fb8d6c52847b.pdf​


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 نوفمبر 2020)

Blast Analysis and Design Techniques for RC Buildings Using Etabs

https://www.researchgate.net/public..._ETABS/link/5f22c69ca6fdcccc43995a8f/download


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 ديسمبر 2020)

(Bridge substructure analysis and design 
(Indian Code


السلام عليكم 

هذا الكتاب مخصص للمساعدة في تحليل و تصميم عناصر الدعائم السفلية للجسور substructure مع التركيز على الاساسات العميقة من الخوازيق و الابيار : Well and Pile Foundations.

يشرح الكتاب قدرة التحمل للاساسات العميقة بانواعها وكذلك يقدم امثلة محلولة باستخدام البرامج الحاسوبية مع الحسابات اليدوية الطويلة حسب الكودات الهندية وبالطبع يمكن اجراءالحسابات التصميمية حسب اي كود آخر بالاسنرشاد بما ورد في الكتاب وعلى الرغم من نقص الرسومات والتفاصيل فان ذلك لا يقلل من امكانية الاستفادة من هذا الجهد المبذول في الكتاب.

https://mega.nz/file/zp02VR4K#yzPTywupnYIhhN-_PV3qp3wsnoMoRid7ETQFuidzeSc


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 ديسمبر 2020)

البناء باستخدام الحديد الانشائي

Building with Steel

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xqXc2Qb8Ttkz9Dng4hVMC5UWxJdYRHyr/view


----------



## امين الزريقي (4 ديسمبر 2020)

دليل التصميم الانشائي من شركة آروب البريطانية وهي واحدة من اشهر الشركات الاستشارية في العالم في هذا المجال 

https://maverickunited.files.wordpress.com/2016/03/arup-scheme-design-guide-2006.pdf​


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 ديسمبر 2020)

تجميع لملفات متعلقة بمخططات العبارات الصندوقية والمنشىت الشبيهة التي تستخدم لاغراض اخرى:


المخخطات القياسية السعودية للعبارات الصندوقية وكذلك الانبوبية تحت ارتفاعات ردم مختلفة وبفتحات متعددة وكذلك الجدران الساندة والحواجز الوسطية للطرق والمزلقانات Irish Crossings , ومقاطع انشائية خاصة بتصريف السيول عن الطرق.

https://mega.nz/file/TpkkRJaR#DRjDMGFhp-sAu31tAKirIE_MZaWdSJeGDF7aB7m5r6s

https://mega.nz/file/np1UkC5C#ebHZRsJMk37J5ZJIijwcORXJ1kC1Gqz1L_kEPH2ArVg

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14...Aya21FWG8/view

مخططات قياسية من ولاية اوريجون الامريكية
https://mega.nz/file/n912CDiD#vqNklD7dqjGiDPpKuEd0SHJv1MuzavPMJZpmfU4wDHY

 مخططات لعبارات تستخدم لتمرير خدمات خاصة بمرافق عامة وهنا تخص مشاريع الغاز الطبيعي.​
https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=117978&d=1606801511

https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=117979&d=1606801511


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 ديسمبر 2020)

تجميع لملفات متعلقة بمخططات العبارات الصندوقية والمنشىت الشبيهة التي تستخدم لاغراض اخرى:


المخخطات القياسية السعودية للعبارات الصندوقية وكذلك الانبوبية تحت ارتفاعات ردم مختلفة وبفتحات متعددة وكذلك الجدران الساندة والحواجز الوسطية للطرق والمزلقانات Irish Crossings , ومقاطع انشائية خاصة بتصريف السيول عن الطرق.

https://mega.nz/file/TpkkRJaR#DRjDMGFhp-sAu31tAKirIE_MZaWdSJeGDF7aB7m5r6s

https://mega.nz/file/np1UkC5C#ebHZRsJMk37J5ZJIijwcORXJ1kC1Gqz1L_kEPH2ArVg



مخططات قياسية من ولاية اوريجون الامريكية
https://mega.nz/file/n912CDiD#vqNklD7dqjGiDPpKuEd0SHJv1MuzavPMJZpmfU4wDHY

 مخططات لعبارات تستخدم لتمرير خدمات خاصة بمرافق عامة وهنا تخص مشاريع الغاز الطبيعي.​
https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=117978&d=1606801511

https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=117979&d=1606801511

https://mega.nz/file/jgkFjSAC#lmLxdBigNxC_YKpDrr4uDUsPDG-L9a0P1JHwUUYt9Q0


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 ديسمبر 2020)

Design of an Evaporation Pond Report


احواض التبخير ( بحيرات التجفيف) عبارة عن أحواض اصطناعية ذات مساحات سطحية كبيرة جدًا مصممة لتبخير المياه عن طريق أشعة الشمس وتعرض المياه لدرجات الحرارة المحيطة. تشمل البحيرة اعمال التبطين بالاغشية الارضية geomembrane lining system وما يتبعها من اعمال تجميع المواد الراشحة leak collectors واعمال اخرى جيوتقنية وانشائية اخرى.

و تعتبر هذه الحسابات مواضيع متخصصة ومنفردة.

في الرابط الحسابات والمعايير التصميمية لحوض تجفيف (عن طريق التبخر) تابع لاحدى محطات استخراج خام اليورانيوم. 


https://mega.nz/file/j4smwSxZ#miuevF0l462kitdgxzGe7woydT-o2QCdWJ1J5vUWJKI


----------



## امين الزريقي (20 ديسمبر 2020)

المرشد في الاستقصاء الهندسي الجيوتقني 

كتاب مرجعي باللغة الانجليزية في مجال استكشاف الموقع واجراء التجارب الجيوتقنية لتحديد الخواص الهندسية للتربة والموقع موضوع الاستقصاء بغرض توفير المعلومات اللازمة لاغراض التصميم او اتخاذ القرار المناسب فيما يتعلق بالانشاءات المراد اقامتها او الاستخدامات ايا كانت والتي يراد من اجلها استغلال ذلك الموقع.
https://cloudflare-ipfs.com/ipfs/ba...Handbook, Second Edition-CRC Press (2005).pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 ديسمبر 2020)

السلام عليكم

هذا الكتاب دليل ارشادي في تصميم الجسور مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار العمر الافتراضي للتشغيل الامن للجسور وهذا مبحث جديد يلقى اهتماما متزايدا نتيجة للاهمية الكبيرة التي تمثلها الجسور بأنواعها المختلفة كعنصر اساسي من عناصر النقل والمرور.


http://onlinepubs.trb.org/onlinepubs/shrp2/SHRP2prepubR19AGuide.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 ديسمبر 2020)

Design of Vertical Lift Gates


التصميم الانشائي للبوابات شاقولية الرفع المستخدمة في المنشآت المائية واشهلرها السدود ومنشأت التحكم والاهوسة الخ ويشمل بالطبع تحديد الاحمال المؤثرة وطرق الحساب. 
ارجو ان يكون مفيدا للمهتمين من الزملاء.

الكتاب في المرفقات.


----------



## Al_eryani (31 ديسمبر 2020)

استاذي العزيز الرابط لايعمل الرجاء الرفع في موقع اخر


----------



## امين الزريقي (31 ديسمبر 2020)

Al_eryani قال:


> استاذي العزيز الرابط لايعمل الرجاء الرفع في موقع اخر ًںŒ¹ًںŒ¹



ارجو يا عزيزي ان تحدد الرابط الذي تقصده.


----------



## امين الزريقي (7 يناير 2021)

-Guide book for building resistant confined buildings
الكتاب المرفق عبارة عن دليل ارشادي مبسط للبنائين حول التفاصيل الخاصة بالابنية المنشأة من الجدران الطوبية الاكثر انتشارا في المناطق الريفية في كثير من دول العالم بحيث تكون على بساطتها من الناحية الانشائية مقاومة للزلازل, و يتعلق الامر هنا بالمباني ذات الجدران المحاطة بعناصر من اعمدة وكمرات خرسانية مسلحة . 

هذا الكتاب وان كان موجها للفنيين العاملين في هذا المجال لكنه مفيد كذلك للمهندسين لانه يشرح بالتفصيل وببساطة في نفس الوقت للخطوات المطلوبة لتحقيق الاحاطة والحصر للجدران الطوبية المالئة بين تلك العناصر الخرسانية الرابطة .

http://confinedmasonry.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Guide_CCR_EN-A5-XS.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 يناير 2021)

Curtain Walls- Facades


السلام عليكم 

ملفات خاصة بالواجهات الزجاجية وحساباتها.


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 يناير 2021)

السلام عليكم



ملفات خاصة بالواجهات الزجاجية وحساباتها.


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 يناير 2021)

Structural calculations of curtain walls


https://mega.nz/file/is9E0CSC#qogJ4NudiEei9PpeweTh03I4zKeHnWxNLKG_czefGhY


----------



## امين الزريقي (9 فبراير 2021)

مقارنة بين نظامين انشائيين لتصميم مبنى متعدد الطوابق من الفولاذ من حيث استهلاك الفولاذ steel ومعايير انشائية اخرى.

Moment Resistant Frames vs. Braced Frames -Steel Consumption Assessment and Structural Analysis Parameters


البحث في المرفقات


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 فبراير 2021)

السلام عليكم 

مرفق رابط لكتاب من جامعة بودابسب الهنجارية وهو كتاب رائع ومتميز في ميكانيكا منشآت الهندسة المدنية .









Mechanics of Civil Engineering Structures Book by Gabriella Tarjan and Laszlo Peter Kollar - Civil MDC


1. Introduction2. Stresses and Strains3. Elastic Beams and Columns4. Inelastic and Composite Beams and Columns5. Temperature and Other Kinematic Loads6.




civilmdc.com


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 فبراير 2021)

دليل حل المسائل الانشائية بطريقة العناصر المحدودة finite elements>






Structural Mechanics with a Pen A Guide to Solve Finite Difference Problems - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 فبراير 2021)

الكتاب عن حل مسائل الفروق المحدودة finite-difference .


----------



## امين الزريقي (5 مارس 2021)

هذا كتاب حديث حول التحليل الانشائي للمنشآت المستندة على اساسات مرنة



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DMDdinKrQjffLDY2AqLRVbDZ96KpTO8I/view


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 مارس 2021)

كتاب يبحث في التربة الانتفاخية expansive soil مشاكلها و طرق التعامل في معها في الواقع العملي






Library Genesis


Library Genesis is a scientific community targeting collection of books on natural science disciplines and engineering.



libgen.is


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 مارس 2021)

كتاب من جزئين وكما في العنوان: مسائل عملية (واقعية) في ميكانيكا التربة وهندسة الاساسات . الكتاب كتب اصلا باللغة الفرنسية وترجم فيما بعد الى الانجليزية والكتاب يعكس الواقع العملي في فرنسا .
رابط الجزء الاول:


https://cloudflare-ipfs.com/ipfs/bafykbzacebdpcwiody2nj4xutalkixbhpo2g5mn6ygs4kqlnaprotnvluw6m2?filename=%28Developments%20in%20Geotechnical%20Engineering%2034%2C%20Part%20B%29%20Sheng%20Y.%20Peng%20-%20Practical%20Problems%20in%20Soil%20Mechanics%20and%20Foundation%20Engineering%2C%202%20Wall%20and%20Foundation%20Calculations%2C%20Slope%20Stability-Elsevier%20Scie.pdf


رابط الجزء الثاني:


http://library.lol/main/7D29CB9FF872AAB75C6093386B69A825


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 مارس 2021)

كتب خاصة بالتصميم المعماري المقاوم للزلازل 






المباني المقاومة للزلازل -كتب خاصة بالمعماريين


السلام عليكم الكتب المرفقة تحوي ما يجب ان يعرفه دارسو هندسة العمارة فيما يخص الزلازل وسبل تصميم الابنية المقاومة لها. واحد من الكتب يحمل وجهة نظر يابانية في الموضوع . ارجو ان تكون مفيدة للزملاء المعماريين. https://libgen.is/book/index.php?md5=6068B893158F1BBE2386CA1EF2226806




arab-eng.org


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 مارس 2021)

ضوابط تصميم منشآت التحكم المائية 
Water Control Structures Selected Design Guidelines​كتاب قيم من مقاطعة البرتا الكندية في ضوابط guidelines تصميم مجموعة واسعة من منشات التحكم في الماء وهو دليل عملي يعكس التجربة الكندية في هذا المجال والكتاب بالوحدات المترية العالمية SI units.
زيادة سعة التحميل في المرفقات في الحلة الجديدة للمنتدى جعلت من الممكن ارفاق مثل هذا الكتاب دون الاضطرار الى رفعه على المواقع التي لا تحتفظ طويلا بالملفات المرفوعة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 مارس 2021)

مرفق مثال محلول في تصميم جدار ساند من الطوب مزود بدعائم retaining wall with counterfort . المثال للمهندس السوري عماد درويش من كتابه القيم المنشآت من البيتون العادي (الخرسانة العادية).

ا​


----------



## eng-mahfouz (14 مارس 2021)

السلام عليكم :
استاذ امين اذا في امكانية لمرجع يتعلق بتصميم الديافرامات من البيتون المصبوب بالمكان وفق برنا مجETABS

اذكر على سبيل المثال كتاب له علاقة بتصميم الديافرام على الزلازل (seismic design of cast in place concrete diaphragems)وفق برنامجETABS ولكن ليس كتاب المؤلف pramin norachan لان هذاالكتاب عندي وشكرا

ETABS


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 مارس 2021)

eng-mahfouz قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> استاذ امين اذا في امكانية لمرجع يتعلق بتصميم الديافرامات من البيتون المصبوب بالمكان وفق برنا مجETABS
> 
> اذكر على سبيل المثال كتاب له علاقة بتصميم الديافرام على الزلازل (seismic design of cast in place concrete diaphragems)وفق برنامجETABS ولكن ليس كتاب المؤلف pramin norachan لان هذاالكتاب عندي وشكرا
> ...


ارجو ان تفيدك الملفات المرفقات


----------



## eng-mahfouz (15 مارس 2021)

قبل ان افتح اي ملف وجب علي شكركم وتقدير جهودكم واهتما مكم


----------



## eng-mahfouz (15 مارس 2021)

بعد الاطلاع على الملفات للا سف ولا ملف يتضمن تصميم الديافرام (بلاطات الاسقف)على حمولات الزلازل الافقيةconcrete diaphragems seismic design of cast in placeشكرا لكم استاذ امين


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 مارس 2021)

الكتاب التالي الخاص بالتصميم الزلزالي للابنية يحوي فصلا كاملا خاصا بالديفرامات ارجو ان تجد ان تجدفيه ضالتك.






Library Genesis: Jack Moehle - Seismic Design of Reinforced Concrete Buildings


Library Genesis is a scientific community targeting collection of books on natural science disciplines and engineering.



libgen.is





اضافة الى الدليل الآخر الموجود في المرفقات.


----------



## eng-mahfouz (17 مارس 2021)

شركا لكم استاذ امين بالنسبة للكتاب لايمكن تحميله من الموقع المرفق حاولت عدة مرات دون جدوى


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 مارس 2021)

Seismic Design of Reinforced Concrete Buildings | Jack Moehle | download


Seismic Design of Reinforced Concrete Buildings | Jack Moehle | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




3lib.net


----------



## eng-mahfouz (18 مارس 2021)

شكرا لكم استاذ سيف على مداخلتكم


----------



## Al_eryani (19 مارس 2021)

أستاذي العزيز امين الزريقي هل يوجد لديك مرجع لتصميم البلاطات(المصمته والمعصبه) ذات الفتحات


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 مارس 2021)

Al_eryani قال:


> أستاذي العزيز امين الزريقي هل يوجد لديك مرجع لتصميم البلاطات(المصمته والمعصبه) ذات الفتحات


تفضل اعزك الله ثلاثة ملفات في المرفقات احدها يبحث في عمل الفتحات في البلاطات القائمة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 مارس 2021)

كتاب من جنوب افريقيا (جزء من مجموعة اجزاء ) في تصميم الخرسانة المسلحة حسب الكود
SABS
0100-1:2000.
المطبق في جنوب افريقيا والقريب الصلة بالكود البريطاني وهي تمثل المنهاج الدراسي في جامعات جنوب افريقيا والكتاب واضح و يحوي امثلة كثيرة ومتنوعة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 مارس 2021)

مرجع ودليل ممتاز في تصميم المنشآت المعدنية المؤلفة من المقاطع المفرغة Steel Tubes من احدى اكبر الشركات العالمية في مجال انتاج وتصنيع الحديد بانواعه Tata steel وهيشركة هندية بالاساس ولكنها اصبحت تتملك بعض اكبر الشركات العالمية في ها المجال وهي شركة steel construction الشركة البريطانية العريقة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 أبريل 2021)

في تصميم الحجب الخرسانية (حجاب= diaphragm) في المرفقين الاول والثاني دليل صادر عن معهد حديد تسليح الخرسانة واما المرفق الثالث فهو دراسة للدكتور يوسف حميضة من سوريا.


----------



## امين الزريقي (4 أبريل 2021)

السلام عليكم

مرفق الملف التالي:
Calculation Report of Conveyer Structure 
وهذا النوع من الوثائق تقدمة الجهة المصنعة او المنفذة لصاحب العمل ويفترض ان يتم تدقيقه والموافقة عليه من الجهة المشرفة هندسياً.


----------



## امين الزريقي (7 أبريل 2021)

مقالة هندسية حول استخدام اساسات الحصيرة في نيجيريا كحالة خاصة 
ISSUES IN CONSTRUCTION OF RAFT FOUNDATION in Nigeria


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 أبريل 2021)

Design of Pipe Rack


----------



## امين الزريقي (10 أبريل 2021)

Seismic Retrofitting Study on an Industrial Building in Aqaba - Jordan


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 أبريل 2021)

ابحاث في هبوطات المباني


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 أبريل 2021)

تابع الموضوع السابق
المرفق الثالث هو الصفحات 1-40 من بحث للعالم رالف بك في الهبوطات settlements of structures والمرفق الاخير باقي صفحات الكتاب يمكن جمعهما معا عن طريق برنامج الادوبي.


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 أبريل 2021)

Storage Tanks

كتاب قديم وعلى الرغم من التطور الذي حصل في طرق التصميم ووسائله ودخول البرمجيات على الخط فان الكتاب في اعتقادي لا يزال حافلا بالمباديء والمعلومات الاساسية حول المواصفة الامريكية الشهيرة API-650 الخاصة بتصميم الخزانات الحاوية storage tanks للسوائل المختلفة وخاصة السوائل البترولية والكيماوية. تم قسمة الكتاب على جزئين حتى يتم ارفاقها هنا مع المشاركة. يمكن اعادة جمع الجزئين معا بواسطة برنامج الادوبي.


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 أبريل 2021)

كتب ومرفقات اخرى : 


امين الزريقي قال:


> Storage Tanks
> 
> كتاب قديم وعلى الرغم من التطور الذي حصل في طرق التصميم ووسائله ودخول البرمجيات على الخط فان الكتاب في اعتقادي لا يزال حافلا بالمباديء والمعلومات الاساسية حول المواصفة الامريكية الشهيرة API-650 الخاصة بتصميم الخزانات الحاوية storage tanks للسوائل المختلفة وخاصة السوائل البترولية والكيماوية. تم قسمة الكتاب على جزئين حتى يتم ارفاقها هنا مع المشاركة. يمكن اعادة جمع الجزئين معا بواسطة برنامج الادوبي.



حسابات و جداول اكسل حول الموضوع الخزانات الحاوية storage tanks.


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 أبريل 2021)

Tank Foundation Design API 650


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 أبريل 2021)

Marine Structural Design - Download - 4shared


Download Marine Structural Design at 4shared free online storage service



www.4shared.com





تصميم المنشآت البحرية


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 أبريل 2021)

المواصفات الصادرة حديثا عن المجلس الوطني لبناء المساكن في بريطانيا NHBC Standards 2021
دعم صناعة بناء المساكن من خلال تحسين جودة بناء المنازل الجديدة للمشترين الجدد ، مع توفير حماية الضمان للمستهلكين عند الحاجة من خلال تقديم كفالة من البائعين للمشترين لمدة 10 سنوات عن العيوب. وهي مؤسسة لا تبغي تحقيق الربح من خلال عملها. وهذه المواصفات تحوي العديد من المسائل المتعلقة في المباني السكنية والتي قد لا توجد في سواها.


----------



## امين الزريقي (17 أبريل 2021)

مرجع في تصميم المنشآت الفولاذية بالوحدات المترية للمؤلف الهندي سوبرمانيان






DESIGN OF STEEL STRUCTURES -SUBRAMANIAM(1) - Download - 4shared - yuvraj kalia


Download DESIGN OF STEEL STRUCTURES -SUBRAMANIAM(1) at 4shared free online storage service



www.4shared.com


----------



## امين الزريقي (20 أبريل 2021)

Steel Shade Structural Design Report 

المذكرة الحسابية للمنشأ المعدني لبيت زجاجي


----------



## صهيب علي (30 أبريل 2021)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هذه مجموعة من الكتب والابحاث في مواضيع من الهندسة الانشائية او المدنية عموما وفي المجمل فان اكثرها ليس اكاديميا تماما بل تغلب عليها الصبغة العملية او التنفيذية :
> 
> ...


عاشت إيديك 
تحياتي


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 أبريل 2021)

الزلازل وتخفيف اخطارها 

كتاب تعريفي بالزلازل واخطارها وطرق التخفيف من تلك الاخطار وبالذات للابنية القائمة بالفعل. الكتاب صادر عن جامعة النجاح الفلسطينية ومن تأليف الدكتور جلال الدبيك.


----------



## hassananas (1 مايو 2021)

صهيب علي قال:


> عاشت إيديك
> تحياتي


التحليل الحراري للمباني الطويلة ( long buildings مقابل tall buildings التي تطلق على المباني المرتفعة)
ارجوا النظر الى الملف...فارغ


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 مايو 2021)

Apartment Building Analysis Design Report from Nepal

Multi storied apartment Building located in earthquake area 
Kathmandu. According to IS 1893:2002, Kathmandu lies in Zone V, the severest one. Hence,
the effect of earth quake is predominant than wind load. Thus, the building will be analyzed
for earthquake as lateral load. The seismic coefficient design method as stipulated in IS
1893:2002 will be applied to analyze the building for earthquake. Special reinforced concrete
moment resisting frame is considered as the main structural system of the building.
The final project report will be in complete conformity with the various stipulation in
Indian Standards, Code of Practice for Plane and Reinforced Concrete IS 456-2000, design
aids for reinforced concrete to IS456-2000(SP-16), criteria earthquake resistant design
structure IS 1893:2002, ductile detailing of reinforced concrete structures subjected to
seismic forces – code of practice IS 13920:1993, hand book on concrete reinforcement and
detailing SP-34. Use of these codes emphasizes on providing sufficient safety, economy,
strength and ductility besides satisfactory serviceability requirement of cracking and
deflection in concrete structures. These codes are based on principles of Limit State of
Design.


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 مايو 2021)

hassananas قال:


> التحليل الحراري للمباني الطويلة ( long buildings مقابل tall buildings التي تطلق على المباني المرتفعة)
> ارجوا النظر الى الملف...فارغ


هذه مجموعة ملفات حول التأثير الحراري على المباني والمنشآت الخرسانية والفولاذية.


----------



## امين الزريقي (7 مايو 2021)

محاضرات في هندسة الجسور من هونج كونج وهي تحوي مواد نظرية واخرى عملية تطبيقية.


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 يونيو 2021)

INTZE Tank
خزان انتزي المسمى باسم المهندس الالماني الذي صمم اول خزان بهذا الشكل من الخزانات المشهورة على المستوى العالمي. الملف الاول المرفق عبارة عن اعادة تصميم للخزان من هذا النوع الوارد كمثال محلول في كتاب المرحوم الدكتور محمد هلال وقد اضيف اليه معالجة زلزالية لم تكن واردة في المثال الاصلي الوارد في المرفق الثاني للمقارنة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 يونيو 2021)

مثال محلول (بطريقة الضاغطة والشداد) Strut and Tie 

Design of Cap Beam using Strut and Tie method


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 يونيو 2021)

STRUCTURAL DESIGN OF A CANTILEVERED BUILDING

التصميم المعماري والانشائي لمنشأة كابولية(ظفرية) بطول يبلغ 42م , وهو بحر كبير جدا لكابولي. الملف المرفق مزيج من الحسابات اليدوية معززة باستخدام العناصر المحددة finite elements والحسابات تمت حسب الكود الاوروبي وبالوحدات العالمية SI units.


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 يونيو 2021)

,ورشة عمل -3- ايام حول التصميم الانشائي للمباني متعددة الطوابق (الادوار)

Structural Design of Multi-story Buildings Workshop-3 day.


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 يونيو 2021)

Design of joints in steel and composite structures Eurocode 3
Design of joints in steel United Kingdom Edition Eurocode 3

تصميم الوصلات في المنشآت الحديدية والمنشآت المركبة (خرسانة وحديد) حسب الكودات الاوروبية (المرفق الاول) اما المرفق الثاني فهو النسخة المحورة منه والمستخدمة في بريطانيا . بعد خروج بريطانيا من المجموعة الاوروبي فاعتقد انها ستعود للكودات البريطانية الخاصة بها BS CODE OF PRACTICE.


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 يوليو 2021)

مقارنة بين طريقتي الاجهاد المسبق (لاحق الشد) الداخلي والخارجي
Comparison between internal and external post- tensioning

الطريقة المعتادة في تطبيق سبق الاجهاد بالشد اللاحق ان يتم من خلال كوابل شد مدفونة داخل العناصر الخرسانية يتم اجهادها بطريقة الشد اللاحق بعد صب الخرسانة. لكن يحدث احيانا ان يتم اجهاد عناصر خرسانية بواسطة كوابل خرسانية توضع ضمن مجار هارج العنصر الخرساني ويتم تثبيها الى العنصر بطريقة تضمن انتقال الاجهاد اللاحق من الكابل او او الكوابل بعد احداث سبق الاجهاد (بعملية الشد اللاحق). والمقالة المرفقة تتحدث عن الموضوع بواسطة اثنين من الباحثين.


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 أغسطس 2021)

Seismic Design of Storage Tanks

هذه توصيات خاصة بحساب التأثيرات الزلزالية على خزانات السوائل , وهي صادرة عن لجنة علمية منبثقة عن الجمعية النيوزيلاندية للهندسة الزلزالية.
New Zealand Society for
Earthquake Engineering
نيوزيلاندا هي احدى الدول الرائدة في مجال الدراسات والابحاث الزلزالية


----------



## امين الزريقي (23 أغسطس 2021)

تحسين التربة باستخدام التفجير .
Soil Improvement Using Blasting

الابحاث والدراسات المرفقة تتحدث عن طريقة حديثة لتحسين الترب الضعيفة باستخدام عمليات تفجير محصور من خلال آبار سبرية محفورة في اعماق محددة داخل تلك التربة .


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 أغسطس 2021)

التجربة الصينية في العزل المائي للانفاق .


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 سبتمبر 2021)

تحليل انشائي بلاطة كابولية مثلثية الشكل 

Structural Analysis of Triangular Cantilever Slab 

في المرفقات


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 سبتمبر 2021)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> في المرفقات الحسابات الخاصة بمشروع
> 
> ...


دراسة رائعة جدا... 
لقد تعرض أحد الجسور الخرسانية لزلزال... 
وتكونت به بعض المفصلات اللدنة ما بين اتصال الأعمدة بالقواعد... وبين اتصال جسم الجسر بالاعمدة... 
تم تدعيم الأعمدة بألياف الكربون... 
وتم تدعيم الوصلة ما بين العمود والقواعد بوصلات لحام ووصلات ميكانيكية وغيرها... 
لست أعلم هل ألياف الكربون كافية لتدعيم الاعمدة ام لا.... أعتقد ان الاعمدة لم تتعرض لضرر كبير بأستثناء وصلاتها التي تم تقويتها بوصلات ميكانيكية... 
وهناك الكثير من التفصيلات تحتاج لدراسة هذا التصميم بمزيدا من البحث والإطلاع... 
شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس امين علي هذه المرفقات القيمة جدا... 
واتمني ان يشاركنا الزملاء بمزيدا من البحث والمناقشة لهذه الدراسة ويمكن عمل موضوع مستقل لهذا البحث حتي لا نؤثر علي الموضوع الأصلي الذي خصصتم له هذه المشاركات... 
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## امين الزريقي (9 سبتمبر 2021)

التوصيف الإنشائي والتقييم الزلزالي للمعدات الفولاذية في المنشآت الصناعية
Structural Characterization and Seismic Evaluation of Steel Equipment in Industrial Plants
البحث المرفق رسالة دكتوراه في موضوع حساب التأثيرات الزلزالية على المعدات والماكينات الصناعية المركبة ضمن المباني والمنشآت الصناعية. وهو مقدم لاحدى الجامعات الايطالية وبالتالي فهو حسب الكودات الاوروبية غالبا مع الرجوع الى احد الكودات الامريكية.

الخلاصة Abstract​هذه الدراسة تتقصى تحليل المخاطر التي تحيق بالمنشآت الصناعية. العمل المقدم من خلال هذه الرسالة لنيل درجة الدكتوراه جاء نتيجة لبحث واسع متعدد المجالات من اجل تحديد الاخطار الزلزالية بصورة كمية.
The present study investigates the risk analysis of industrial plants. The work done during the doctorate activity is inserted within a research activity very broad and interdisciplinary which
.seeks to quantify the industrial seismic risk​الهدف الرئيس هو تحديد تصنيف واضح للتركيبات الصناعية من وجهة نظر الهندسة الانشائية.
The main objective is the definition of a clear classification of industrial constructions from the structural engineering perspective​
تقدم هذه الدراسة دعما نافعا للقائمين بالتحليل الكمي للاخطار في المناطق الزلزالية, لأنها تكفل تصميماً يحاكي واقع الانشاءات والعمليات الصناعية حتى مع غياب البيانات الكافية.
The study represents useful support for QRA analysts in seismic areas, because it ensures a
simulated design of constructions and processes even when data are not available​بعد مقدمة عن منهجية تحليل المخاطر الزلزالية كَمِّيّاً , اجريت دراسة واسعة لمعدات صناعية مُمَثِّلَة من ناحيتين: العمليات الصناعية لمعرفة الحالة التشغيلية وكذلك الخصائص الانشائية والهندسية (الشكل)
After an introduction on the methodology for a quantitative seismic risk analysis a large study
of typical industrial equipment has been conducted both in terms of industrial process, to
know the service condition and in terms of geometric and structural characteristics​من بين المعدات الصناعية المتعددة الموجودة في المجمع الصناعي تم التركيز على منشآت تخزين (السوائل) الفولاذية العاملة تحت الضغط الجوي. وهذا الاختيار تم تحت تأثير عدة عوامل.
Among the various structural equipment present in an industrial plant has decided to focus attention on the atmospheric storage steel tanks. This choice was determined by different factors​اول هذه العوامل كون هذه الخَزّانات تحوي مواد شديد الخطورة بما يجعله خطرا كامِناً في ذاتها. اضافة الى ان المعلومات عن الاضرار الناتجة بعد حصول الكوارث الزلزالية متوفرة بكثرة في عديد من المجمعات الصناعية. لهذا السبب أُجْرِيَ تحليل لمدى هشاشة هذه المنشآت زلزالياً في حالات الحدود القصوى وثيق الصلة بتحليل المخاطر الصناعية ( انبعاج قدم الفيل اضافة الى انزلاق القاعدة).
First of all, they are components that are intrinsic hazard due to the fact that very often contain hazardous materials. Moreover, a large database of post earthquake damage exists and finally are present in many industrial plants. For this reasons a seismic fragility analysis of this structure has been made in terms of limit states relevant for industrial risk analysis (Elephant Foot Buckling and base sliding)​تم صياغة عدد من خوارزميات ال(ماتلاب) لاجراء تكاملات معادلات الحركة. كذلك استخدمت طريقة العناصر المحدودة المتطورة للتحليل, وتم مقارنة هذه النتائج مع نتائج التحليل بالطرق المبسطة المقترحة من الكود الاوروبي EU8 المستخدمة في تحسين الهشاشة الزلزاليةللخزانات مع اجراء النقاش اللازم حول ذلك. 
An MATLAB algorithms to integrate equations of motions have been formulated. Advanced FEM analysis have been carried out and a comparison between simplified procedures proposed by Eurocode 8 and used to develop seismic fragility of tanks has been discussed​


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 سبتمبر 2021)

مرفق امثلة تصميم انشائي باستخدام برمجية الساب 2000:

مثال تصميم جملون حديدي Calculation of Steel Truss with-Sap2000
مثال تصميم Calculation of Reinforced Concrete Buildings with-Sap2000


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 سبتمبر 2021)

تصريف الطرق السريعة Highway Drainage
يعاد تجميع الجزئين المرفقين في كتاب واحد .


----------



## امين الزريقي (17 أكتوبر 2021)

STRUCTURE DESIGN CALCULATIONS
OF
MAIN PUMPING STATION


----------



## امين الزريقي (31 أكتوبر 2021)

التصميم المبدئي لمبنى بأجزاء متحركة Conceptual Design of a Building With Movable Parts

في المرفقات ملف حول التصميم المبدئي (الفكرة التصميمية) لمنشأ يحتوي أجزاء متحركة . هناك نماذج كثيرة كمطعم متحرك في نهاية برج ثابت وأقرب الامثلة التي نراها كثيرا الرافعة البرجية بانواعها. وهو عبارة عن بحث اكاديمي .


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 نوفمبر 2021)

في هذه الورقة قدم المؤلف الخطوط العامة للتصمم الانشائي لبرج شجرة السماء في طوكيو للبث الاذاعي الرقمي في طوكيو الكبرى, والذي يصل ارتفاعه الى 634 مترا.
من المعلوم ان معايير التصميم الانشائي في اليابان قاسية نظرا لكثرة تعرضها للظروف المناخية الشديدة اضافة الى الزلازل عالية الشدة التي تتكرر بدرجة عالية. ولذلك تطلب تصميم هذا البرج تحقيق متطلبات عالية بشكل يفوق المتطلبات الخاصة بالمباني المعتادة في اليابان. وهذا يعود لكون البرج مطلوب منه توفير الامكانية لبث الارشادات والتعليمات لضحايا الكوارث اوقات حدوثها.


Presented in this paper is an outline of a structural design of Tokyo Sky Tree which is a new core facility of digital broadcasting for Tokyo metropolitan area of Japan. It will be a height of 634m, double the height in Japan, and the highest tower in the world for broadcasting, when completed.
The requirements for structural designs in Japan are extremely severe, because several typhoons arrive every summer and big earthquakes occur with high probability, and consequently Tokyo Sky Tree was required to adopt high criteria, over the building regulations in Japan, because of its heavy public responsibility to send valuable information to the victims in a big disaster.
لتحقيق المتطلبات الخاصة بالتصميم الانشائي, استحدثت نظم فريدة من نوعها خاصة بالتحكم في الاهتزازات اضافة الى نظام اعمدة قلب البرج و نظام الاساسات الجاسيء .
Unique systems for a vibration control, the core column system and the rigid substructure system, were invented for this tower to satisfy the requirements for structural designs


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 نوفمبر 2021)

مرجع في تصميم الاساسات العميقة من الخوازيق المحفورة ذات القدرة الكبيرة drilled shafts
Drilled Shafts: Construction Procedures and Design Methods



https://danbrownandassociates.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/GEC10-Drilled-Shaft-Final-10-5-18.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 ديسمبر 2021)

اسس تصميم منشآت الخشب حسب الكود الاوروبي
Basis of Design Principles for Timber Structures

هذا المرفق يتعلق بأسس مباديء تصميم منشآت الخشب كمادة انشائية مستخدمة بكثرة في العالم. والمهندس المدني على الرغم من ان اغلب بلداننا للاسف لا تتمتع بوفرة في الاخشاب الطبيعية التي يمكن استخدامها لاغراض البناء, لا يستغني عن معرفة هذه الاسس والمباديء في حياته العملية, ذلك انه على الاقل يستخدم الخشب كمادة لازمة في قولبة اعمال الخرسانة, وربما في بعض اعمال التعريش( العريشة او المظلة) و السدد الخشبية لاغراض تخزين البضائع في المستودعات.


----------



## امين الزريقي (4 ديسمبر 2021)

كتاب جيد لمؤلف هندي حول تصميم المنشآت المقاومة للزلازل









Earthquake-Resistant Design of Structures, Second Edition [Shashikant K. Duggal]


Earthquake-Resistant Design of Structures, Second Edition [Shashikant K. Duggal]



www.academia.edu


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 ديسمبر 2021)

Analysis of steel special moment frames including damaged column subjected to far and near field ground motions

ABSTRACT
In the present research, the performance of steel special moment frames having one damaged column designed based on seismic provisions has been evaluated during the progressive collapse under the ground motions. For this purpose, five- and ten-story two-dimensional steel frames with four bays have been modelled by utilizing OpenSees software with and without considering a weak column. Moreover, nonlinear incremental dynamic analyses (IDA)
have been carried out on the structures under far and near-field ground motions. In the case of the model with a weak column, the potential of progressive collapse has been assessed using the Alternative Load Path Method recommended in the General Service Administration (GS guideline. In this state, due to the defect in the implementation of column splice, the damaged column represents a situation in which it is weak in terms of bending performance and collapsed by the earthquake. Furthermore, the effect of floor number, weakness of column, and the type of applied earthquake have been discussed. According to the obtained results, a structure including one damaged column has a weaker performance in the near-field compared to the far-field ground motions before a progressive collapse​


----------



## امين الزريقي (9 ديسمبر 2021)

تصميم منشآت تخزين الغاز الطبيعي المسال LNG (Liquid natural Gas)


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 ديسمبر 2021)

PILING HANDBOOK

هذا الكتاب الخاص بالستائر اللوحية المعدنية المدقوقة sheet piling وهو عبارة عن دليل عملي Handbook , و هو دليل مفيد للمهندسين المصممين والعاملين في المواقع على الرغم من أنّ له صفة تجارية كونه صادر عن احدى اكبر الشركات العالمية المنتجة لهذا النوع من الخوازيق التي تشكل جزءاً كبيرا من المنشآت المؤقتة مثل السدود المؤقتة cofferdams المستخدمة في اعمال التحضير للمشاريع الضخمة كالمنشآت البحرية والنهرية كالجسور العابرة للانهار والبحار اضافة الى الجدران الستائرية الساندة لجوانب الحفريات اضافة الى قائمة كثيرة من التطبيقات. يشمل الكتاب على العديد من الحسابات الخاصة بهذا النوع من الانشاءات والتي تمثل نمادج واقعية مهمة.
يمكن تحميل الكتاب من هذا الرابط المتاح على الشبكة العالمية.



https://sheetpiling.arcelormittal.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/AMCRPS_Piling_-Handbook_9th_web-3.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (17 ديسمبر 2021)

تقرير ومذكرة انشائية مع وصف لطبيعة العمل حول تصميم مجموعة من الجسور في الهند 
This report presents the detailed design report for bridges from Bhadrak - Chandbali road on 
SH-9 from 0.0 km to 45.0 km and Bhadrak – Anandpur road on SH-53 from km.0.0 to 50.0 km


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 يناير 2022)

التقرير النهائي لتصميم خندق قدمة حائط مكونة من خليط البنتونايت والتربة 
Soil-Bentonite Slurry Trench Cutoff Wall Final Design Report

هذه الخنادق تستخدم بكثرة في اعمال حفريات التعدين وكذلك عند اعمال الانشاءات في المياه عند انشاء السدود الترابية لحجز المياه عن منطقة التعدين او الانشاء. تستخدم مثل هذه السدود dykes بكثرة في مناطق البحر الميت.


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 يناير 2022)

Design of Wuhama River Bridge
الحسابات الانشائية التصميمية لجسر (كوبري) ووهاما في اليابان


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 يناير 2022)

حسابات تصميم جدار استنادي في منطقة سكنية تحت احمال زلزالية
Design of concrete cantilever retaining walls to resist earthquake loading Worked Example 2


----------



## امين الزريقي (4 فبراير 2022)

Corrosion of Steel in Concrete and Protective Methods 

يشرح هذا العرض المرفق ظاهرة التآكل في حديد التسليح في الخرسانة نتيجة الصدأ العميق من حيث الاسباب وطرق الوقاية من تلك الظاهرة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (7 فبراير 2022)

دورة تعليمية في اساسيات الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد لاحقة الشد post tensioned للبلاطات باستخدام الاوتار غير المحقونة.
شرخ اساسيات سبق الاجهاد في البلاطات الخرسانية في الابنية العالية سواء التجاريةاو السكنية التي يتم شد اوتار التسليح tendons (الوتر هنا في العادة عبارة عن جديلة واحدة strand داخل ماسورة من البلاستك ) بعد الصب ولا يتم حقن هذه الاوتار بعد شدها unbonded اي تبقى الجدائل قابلة للحركة داخلها بالنسبة للخرسانة حولها. وهذه الطريقة هي المستخدمة غالبا للابنية في الولايات المتحدة وكثير من البلدان الاخرى وهي اقل كلفة بالطبع من الطريقة الاخرى التي يتم فيها حقن الاوتار grouting بعد شدها ولكن عليها بعض التحفظات العملية .
هذه الدورة course من ثلاثة اجزاء منفصلة ومجمعة في ملف واحد. اضافة الى ذلك مرفق ملف آخر يشرح الفروقات التصميمية (البسيطة) بين المحقونة وغير المحقونة اضافة الى المسائل العملية والاقتصادية بينهما كذلك التحفظات الاخرى على هذه الطريقة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 فبراير 2022)

Quantify Dead and Live Loads Acting on Structure

مثال في تحديد الاحمال الحية والميتة المؤثرة على احد المباني.


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 فبراير 2022)

Short Course on Seismic Design of Reinforced and Confined Masonry Buildings

Seismic Load Distribution at a Floor Level

مجموعة محاضرات تشكل دورة مختصرة في التصميم الزلزالي للمباني الحائطية المحصورة والمسلحة (الطوبية والحجرية). 
المحاضرات القيت في الهند وهي للبروفيسورة الكندية Svetlana Brzev.


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 مارس 2022)

Analysis and Design of Transmission Towers


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 مارس 2022)

Seismic Performance of an I-Girder to Inverted-T Bent Cap Connection Submitted to the California Department of Transportation Caltrans Project: 05-0160 SEPTEMBER 2011 Final REPORT IOWA STATE UNIVERSITYOF SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY Department of Civil, 
Construction and Environmental Engineering​


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 مارس 2022)

Design Example
Design of concrete crib retaining walls to resist earthquake loading for residential sites
الجدران الاستنادية الظاهرة في الصور المرفقة تسمى بالانجليزية Crib Walls وهي جدران تثاقلية gravity wall تعتمد في سلامتها واستقرارها على اوزان المواد الحصوية الحجرية التي يتم حجزها ضمن سلسلة من العناصر الخرسانية التي تشكل ما يشبه المشبكات الافقية والرأسية تتكون من عتبات خرسانية طولية وعرضية . العتبات العرضية تتراكب على العتبات الطولية مشكلة جدراناً تتخللها فجوات بين الصفوف الافقية والعرضية . ويمكن ان تكون هذه العتبات من الاخشاب بدلا من الخرسانة . هذه الجدران تستخدم في كثير من البلدان كبديل صديق للبيئة عن الجدران الخرسانية المسلحة. تصميم هذه الجدران يتبع القواعد العامة للجدران التثاقلية مع مراعاة اختلاف خصائص مكونات هذه الجدران . الفجوات الظاهرة في الجدران تسمح بتصريف المياه بسهولة .


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 مارس 2022)

Design of Structural Steel Pipe Racks


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 أبريل 2022)

التصميم والتحليل الإنشائي: الأنابيب الفولاذية المرنة المدفونة




Buried Flexible Steel Pipe: Design and Structural Analysis​


----------



## امين الزريقي (13 أبريل 2022)

Transformer Design


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 أبريل 2022)

Thermal effects on Concrete


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 أبريل 2022)

Bridge abutment design

مسألة محلولة لتصميم كتف جسر (كوبري) على الكود البريطاني لتصميم الجسور (الكباري) .
كتف هي ترجمة كلمة abutment وهي الدعامة الطرفية للجسر كما درستها في مصر . في سوريا يستخدم مصطلح (الركيزة الطرفية). في الاردن نستخدم الكلمتين: كتف وركيزة (طرفية). لكنني اكتشفت ان مجمع اللغة العربية الاردني قد استخدم كلمة (زافرة) مقابل كلمة abutment. بالبحث عن معنى زافرة وجدت انها تعني عند العرب ركن البناء.
ارجو ان يأتي اليوم الذي توحد فيه مصطلحاتنا الفنية والعلمية.


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 أبريل 2022)

*تحليل استقرار السدود التثاقلية تحت اقصى حمل زلزالي
Stability analysis of gravity dams for the maximum design earthquake*


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 أبريل 2022)

الأساسات بأنواعها
واستقرار التربة والجدران الاستنادیة

دورة تخصصية للدكتور وهيب زين الدين من جامعة دمشق
وهي تحوي مواضيع عملية متقدمة وهي مخصصة للمهندسين الممارسين.

مرفوعة في ملفين يمكن اعادة جمعهما في ملف واحد .


----------



## امين الزريقي (5 مايو 2022)

Excel Sheet) DESIGN OF FLUSH-EXTENDED END PLATE CONNECTION)

تصميم صفيحة الوصل الطرفية المتساطحة flush في المنشآت الفولاذية .
المقصود :عرض الصفيحة مساوٍ لعرض العنصر المثبت وهنا عرض الشفة للمقطع المستخدم
width of I beam flange= width of end plate


----------



## امين الزريقي (13 مايو 2022)

هذا الكتاب *Steel Design After College *صادر عن معهد تصميم وانشاء الفولاذ الامريكي ِ AISC ,ومن عنوانه نستطيع ان نتوقع الهدف منه اضافة الى ما ورد في مقدمته . *ان تُمْلَأَ الفجوة بين ما درسه الطالب في الكلية college ,وبين ما يحتاجه المهندس في الواقع in practice ونأمل ان يكون كذلك*.


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 يونيو 2022)

التصميم الانشائي للابنية العالية 
رسالة ماجستير من احدى الجامعات الهولندية 

Structural design of high buildings


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 يونيو 2022)

التصميم المفاهيمي للابنية المرتفعة 

Conceptual Design of High-Rise Buildings
رسالة ماجستير من جامعة تشالمرز السويدية باللغة الانجليزية حول التصميم التصوري المفاهيمي المتعلق بالابنية العالية في اوروبا.


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 يونيو 2022)

Traffic Signals Foundations 

تصميم قواعد الاشارات المرورية 

حسابات مقدمة من المقاول الى الاستشاري في احد مشاريع الطرق وتحوي حسابات وتفاصيل ورسومات متخصصة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 يونيو 2022)

حسابات يدوية لبرج ذاتي الاستناد (SELF SUPPORTING TOWER) من الحديد الصلب (الفولاذ Steel) .
المنشأ في الولايات المتحدة والتصميم حسب الكودات الامريكية.


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 يوليو 2022)

3rd. ed.- Standard Method of Detailing Structural Concrete


----------



## امين الزريقي (17 يوليو 2022)

مجموعة مقالات وكتيبات وابحاث حول الابنية زالمنشآت المقاومة للانفجارات اضافة الى طرق حساب الحمل في هذه الحالات.


----------



## امين الزريقي (17 يوليو 2022)

التصميم الانشائي لمشروع حلبة الفلبين
Structural Calculations of Philippine Arena

مشروع حلبة الفلبين (أو الارينا) عبارة عن منشأ سقفي بقبة كبيرة. حجم هذه الحلبة هائل بمساحة 227 م × 179 م على شكل بيضاوي ، وهي أكبر حلبة بدون اعمدة في العالم (او هكذا يقولون). استخدمت الخرسانة المسلحة في هي انشاء الصحن السفلي واستخدم نظام ثنائي dual system مقاومة الزلازل . بالنسبة للهيكل الانشائي فوق المستوى ( 04 ) تم استخدام اعمدة من الفولاذ (الصلب) مائلة ومستقيمة. تفاصيل التصميم والافكار الرئيسة في المرفق.


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 يوليو 2022)

Bridge Design Practice 

دليل تصميم للجسور صادر عن ادارة النقل في ولاية كاليفورنيا الامريكية وهي تتبع بالاضافة الى مواصفات آشتو المعروفة المتطلبات الخاصة بالولاية.








BRIDGE DESIGN PRACTICE 4th Edition CALTRANS


The first edition of the Bridge Design Practice Manual (BDP) was published in 1960, and the second and third editions were published in 1963 and 1971, respectively. The BDP has been published as a live document continuously since the 1990s. The



www.academia.edu


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 يوليو 2022)

د


امين الزريقي قال:


> حسابات يدوية لبرج ذاتي الاستناد (SELF SUPPORTING TOWER) من الحديد الصلب (الفولاذ Steel) .
> المنشأ في الولايات المتحدة والتصميم حسب الكودات الامريكية.


دراسة جيدة جدا... بارك الله فيك مهندس امين علي كل ما تقدمه لنا من معلومات هندسية ودراسات ثمينة جدا جدا...
وهذه الدراسة جيدة كتوضيح للأفكار الأساسية للحسابات الانشائية لهذا البرج المعدني... كفكرة أولية...
لكن سيحتاج المصمم أيضا لعمل موديل بأي برنامج هندسي مثل الأستاد او الساب او غيرها من البرامج لحساب الإنحناء الجانبي لهذا البرج تحت تأثير أحمال الرياح... وغالبا ما تكون هذه النقطة هي اهم جزئية يجب ان يتم مراعاتها من قبل المصمم...
وقد يكون ايضا من المفيد أخذ تأثير ال P Delta effects في تصميم هذا البرج....
لكن بصفة عامة هذه الحسابات اليدوية ذات فائدة عظيمة لانها توضح بطريقة مبسطة خطوات حساب الأحمال ومن جهة أخري تمكن المصمم من عمل حسابات سريعة تمكنه من التنبوء بقيم المقاطع المطلوبة لمثل هذا البرج والتحقق بعد ذلك من نتائج البرامج....

مرة اخري اكرر جزيل الشكر والتقدير لعلم المنتدي استاذي العزيز مهندس امين الزريقي...
دمتم جميعا في حفظ الله ورعايته...


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 أغسطس 2022)

تحليل وتصميم جسر (كوبري) قوسي الشكل طول البحر 60 مترا من الخرسانة المسلحة.
الجسر في منطقة ستاكنا شمالي الهند . التصميم من حيث الاحمال و النهج يتبع الكود الهندي
60.0M SPAN ARCH BRIDGE AT STAKNA, LEH


----------



## امين الزريقي (5 أغسطس 2022)

Design of an industrial office composite structural building


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 أغسطس 2022)

جدران ساندة - صادّة للفيضان
Retaining and Flood Walls
كتاب مرجعي من اصدارات سلاح الهندسة الأمريكي
خاص بالجدران الساندة والتي يتوقع لها ان تتعرض الى احمال هيدروليكية ناتجة عن ظروف بيئية استثنائية من فيضانات شديدة او تسونامي او ما شابه.


----------



## امين الزريقي (10 أغسطس 2022)

Design of a Post-Tensioned Straddle Beam

عارضة حاضنة - جائز رئيسي حاضن - كمرة رئيسية حاضنة 
عنصر انشائي يعمل كركيزة وسطية intermediate لجسر (كوبري) بدلا عن ركيزة عمود او ركيزة من عدة اعمدة. السبب لوجود مثل هذه الركيزة هو وجود عائق او مجموعة عوائق تمنع انشاء الركيزة النمطية المتكررة في ذلك الجسر, واحياناً مرور طريق او سكة حديد اسفل الجسر.


----------



## امين الزريقي (13 أغسطس 2022)

المسائل التصميمية المتعلقة بالخوازيق الفولاذية لقواعد الجسور , المنشآت الساحلية والتطبيقات البحرية.

الخوازيق الفولاذية حين تعمل كجدران استنادية .

خمسة محاضرات متخصصة في موضوع الخوازيق الفولاية الأنبوبية المستخدمة لسند التربة في أعمال متنوعة بدءاً من قواعد الجسور والأعمال الساحلية والشاطئية داخل البحر والمسائل الجيوتقنية الخاصة بها وقد وردت هذه المحاضرات ضمن جلسات علمية خاصة بالمواضيع المذكورة في العنوان الرئيس والمحاضرات لمجموعة من الخبراء والمتخصصين في المجال وقد عقدت في جامعة براج العريقة.

.
Design Issues for Steel Pipe Piles for Bridge Foundations, Coastal Structures and Offshore 
Applications

Piles as retaining structures in slopes – case histories Univ. Prof. Dipl.-Ing. Dr. techn. Dietmar Adam, Technische Universitat Wien .......................... 

Lateral soil support enhanced by piles Prof. Jørgen S. Steenfelt, COWI, Copenhagen .................................................................. 

Lateraly loaded piles – failures and design recommendations Prof. Jimmy Wehr, Erfurt University of Applied Sciences ..................................................... 

Retaining structures for hydro power plats on Alpine rivers Ing. Václav Račanský, Keller, Vienna .............................................................................. 

Piles as retaining Structures – common practice in the Czech building industry Ing. Petr Nosek, Ing. Jan Šperger, Zakládání staveb a.s., Prague ............................................. 

Istanbul new airport – remedy of large landslide by means of retaining piles Ing. Petr Kučera, SG Geotechnika a.s., Prague ................................................................... 

Foundation of a floating offshore windmill – insights in the realisation of a pilot unit Prof. Peter-Andreas von Wolffersdorff, Dr. Thomas Maier, Baugrund Dresden​


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 أغسطس 2022)

Design of Machine Foundation on Reinforced Sand
تصميم قواعد الماكينات على التربة (الرملية) المسلحة

كما يشير عنوان البحث فهو يتعلق بحساب التأثيرات الديناميكية على القاعدة المنشأة على تربة رملية مسلحة بالمشبكات الأرضية (geogrid) ومقارنتها بتلك المنشأة على تربة غير مسلحة. هذا الموضوع أخذت مجالات دخوله في التطبيقات المختلفة تتزايد في الفترة الأخيرة في العالم بأجمعه ومن هنا تأتي أهمية القيام بأبحاث حول كافة الجوانب الإنشائية المتعلقة به, ونرجو أن تكون مفيدة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 أغسطس 2022)

المذكرة الانشائية لتصميم مبنى في الهند - حالتان مرفقتان.


----------



## امين الزريقي (20 أغسطس 2022)

التصميم الزلزالي للمرافق الصناعية 

ابحاث مقدمة في مؤتمر علمي عالمي









Seismic Design of Industrial Facilities







link.springer.com


----------



## امين الزريقي (23 أغسطس 2022)

متى ندخل تأثير الرياح والزلازل في تصميم المباني

When do we include the effect of wind and earthquakes in the design of the building

بحث اكاديمي من احدى الجامعات الامريكية .


----------



## امين الزريقي (9 سبتمبر 2022)

حوادث انهيار أبراج الضغط العالي في الهند .
Transmission line tower failures- India

كتاب أُعد من قبل لجنة خاصة من كبار المصممين والخبراء الهنود في تصميم الأبراج الفولاذية التي تحمل خطوط الضغط العالي وتنقله من محطات التوليد الى محطات التوزيع . هذا التقرير فيه خلاصة الدراسات التي تمت على حالات الانهيار التي حدثت على اعداد من الأبراج وكانت النتيجة عن هذا التقرير عدة تغييرات في الكودات المتعلقة بأحمال الرياح وتأثيراتها على الأبراج إضافة الى الكودات المتعلقة أيضا بالتصميم الإنشائي.


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 سبتمبر 2022)

ورشة العمل الدولية السادسة حول وصلات المنشآت الفولاذية
AISC 6th International Workshop for Steel Connections


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 سبتمبر 2022)

ورشة العمل الدولية الثامنة حول وصلات المنشآت الفولاذية





ورشة العمل الدولية الثامنة حول وصلات المنشآت الفولاذية


ورشة العمل الدولية الثامنة حول وصلات المنشآت الفولاذية برعاية المعهد الأمريكي للإنشاء الفولاذي 2017 Steel connections أبحاث الورشة المركزة حول الوصلات الفولاذية بكل تفاصيلها وما يتعلق بها في خمسة أقسام يمكن إعادة توحيدها في كتاب واحد .




arab-eng.org


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 سبتمبر 2022)

UNIFIED DESIGN OF PILED FOUNDATIONS WITH EMPHASIS ON SETTLEMENT ANALYSIS


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 سبتمبر 2022)

كتاب دليلي في اعمال الانشاء باستخدام الخرسانة والانشاء بمادتي الحجر و الطوب









Concrete and Masonry Databook


Concrete and Masonry Databook



www.academia.edu


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 أكتوبر 2022)

LOAD & RESISTANCE FACTOR RATING OF HIGHWAY BRIDGES


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 أكتوبر 2022)

Structural Design Report for the Powerhouse Buildingat Sondu Miriu Hydropower Station


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 أكتوبر 2022)

Raffles 25,000 Ton Cement Silo Structural Design Calculations

الملف كبير ولذلك مجزأ في 18 ملفا يمكن إعادة تجميعها في كتاب واحد بعد تحميل كافة الأجزاء الموزعة في مشاركتين .


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 أكتوبر 2022)

باقي المرفقات (المجموع ثمانية عشر)


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 أكتوبر 2022)

DESIGN OF BRIDGE GIRDER EXAMPLE


----------



## امين الزريقي (28 أكتوبر 2022)

Design and Construction of Storm Shelters


----------



## امين الزريقي (4 نوفمبر 2022)

جدران ساندة مقاومة للزلازل حسب الكود النيوزيلاندي وهو كود متقدم نظرا للخبرات الكبيرة نتيجة للزلازل المتكررة التي تتعرض لها تلك البلد.


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 نوفمبر 2022)

Seismic Design of Cast-in-Place Concrete Diaphragms, Chords and Collectors

A chord is a structural member along the boundary of a diaphragm that resists tension and compression forces. A collector is a structural member that transmits diaphragm forces into shear walls or frames​
المرفق هو النشرة الخاصة بورشة عمل متعلقة بالموضوع.


----------



## امين الزريقي (5 ديسمبر 2022)

Design of Reinforced Concrete Liquid Structures
ASTM

عرض تقديمي مختصر ومكثف برعاية جمعية المهندسين المدنيين الامريكية حول طرق تصميم الأجزاء المختلفة لخزانات المياه وما شابه ذلك من منشآت خرسانية مسلحة, وذلك حسب الكودات الامريكية ذات الصلة. ارجو ان يكون مفيداً.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 ديسمبر 2022)

هذه مجموعة


امين الزريقي قال:


> حوادث انهيار أبراج الضغط العالي في الهند .
> Transmission line tower failures- India
> 
> كتاب أُعد من قبل لجنة خاصة من كبار المصممين والخبراء الهنود في تصميم الأبراج الفولاذية التي تحمل خطوط الضغط العالي وتنقله من محطات التوليد الى محطات التوزيع . هذا التقرير فيه خلاصة الدراسات التي تمت على حالات الانهيار التي حدثت على اعداد من الأبراج وكانت النتيجة عن هذا التقرير عدة تغييرات في الكودات المتعلقة بأحمال الرياح وتأثيراتها على الأبراج إضافة الى الكودات المتعلقة أيضا بالتصميم الإنشائي.


هذه مجموعة من الدراسات الهامة والنافعة والمفيدة جدا للقائمين علي مثل هذه الأعمال من التصميم...
ولو لدي مزيدا من الوقت لقرائتها كلمة كلمة...
لكن يمكن ان نستخلص بعض الدروس الهامة...
الدرس الاول :
أهمية أبحاث التربة خاصة في حالة الأبراج القريبة من المجاري المائية لما لها من تأثير خطير علي مثل هذه المنشآات...

الدرس الثاني :
اهمية الاخذ بعين الأعتبار تأثير أحمال الرياح التي ينتج عنها عزوم إلتواء... torsinal wind effects علي مثل هذه المنشآت... مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار مع حالات التحميل هذه تأثير ال p delta والإنبعاج الذي قد يحدث....
هذا تحد كبير للمصممين....
فعند بعض مثل هذه الحالات وبكل أسف يحدث إنهيار لمثل هذه الأبراج....

لا يسعني إلا ان اتقدم بخالص الشكر والعرفان والتقدير للمهندس امين الزريقي لما يقدمه لنا من كنوز في عالم الهندسة....
ليت لدي الوقت لقراءة ومتابعة كل مشاركاته النافعة لنا جميعا....
تقبلوا مني جميعا خالص الشكر والتقدير...


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 ديسمبر 2022)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> هذه مجموعة
> هذه مجموعة من الدراسات الهامة والنافعة والمفيدة جدا للقائمين علي مثل هذه الأعمال من التصميم...
> ولو لدي مزيدا من الوقت لقرائتها كلمة كلمة...
> لكن يمكن ان نستخلص بعض الدروس الهامة...
> ...


بالنيابة عن كل الزملاء لك خالص الشكر على متابعاتك الغنية والمفيدة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (20 ديسمبر 2022)

Worked example seismic design 11kV Single Circuit Transformer and Stayed Concrete Poles


----------



## امين الزريقي (28 ديسمبر 2022)

أطروحة جامعية للحصول على الماجستير في احدى الجامعات الامريكية للتأكد من دقة نموذج تحليل (انشائي) للمباني البرجية :
A new simplified skyscraper analysis model (SSAM) was developed and implemented in
a spreadsheet to be used for preliminary skyscraper design and teaching purposes. The SSAM
predicts linear and nonlinear response to gravity, wind, and seismic loading of "modern"
skyscrapers which involve a core, mega columns, outrigger trusses, belt trusses, and diagonals.
The SSAM may be classified as a discrete method that constructs a reduced system stiffness
matrix involving selected degrees of freedom (DOF's). The steps in the SSAM consist of: 1)
determination of mega column areas, 2) construction of stiffness matrix, 3) calculation of lateral
forces and displacements, and 4) calculation of stresses. Seven configurations of a generic
skyscraper were used to compare the accuracy of the SSAM against a space frame finite element
model. The SSAM was able to predict the existence of points of contra flexure in the deflected
shape which are known to exist in modern skyscrapers. The accuracy of the SSAM was found to
be very good for displacements (translations and rotations), and reasonably good for stress in
configurations that exclude diagonals. The speed of execution, data preparation, data extraction,
and optimization were found to be much faster with the SSAM than with general space frame
finite element programs​


----------



## امين الزريقي (31 ديسمبر 2022)

*LRFD Design Example for Steel Girder Superstructure Bridge December 2003
with Commentary*​
*مثال محلول من FHWA هيئة الطرق الفدرالية - تصميم البنية العلوية (السطح -الدكة والرافدة ) لجسر (كوبري) حديدي من فتحتين (عام 2003) مع التعليق (الشرح التوضيحي). التصميم بالطريقة الجديدة (التصميم الحدي معامل الحمل والمقاومة LRFD ) التي اعتمدت بعد العام 2000 .*


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 يناير 2023)

Signal Foundation Design 

حسابات مقدمة من المقاول الى الاستشاري حول تصميم قاعدة إشارة مرور


----------



## امين الزريقي (السبت في 04:59)

المواصفات القياسية للطرق مجلد اول ومجلد ثانٍ
من كولمبيا البريطانية (احدى المقاطعات الكندية) وهي بالطبع قريبة من المواصفات الكندية والأمريكية.


----------

